#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости сайтов >  > > >  >  >  Геше Келсанг Гьятцо, "Обет бодхисаттвы" (электронная версия)

## Nara

Сабж был успешно оцифрован и обнародован на сайте.ru.

Здесь была ссылка
Ссылка на текст книги в конце страницы.

----------

Aion (30.09.2010), Joy (30.09.2010), Pema Sonam (27.09.2010)

----------


## Eternal Jew

*Геше Келсанг Гьяцо - предводитель организации, исповедующей культ Дордже Шугдена.* 

Сто раз уже об этом писалось и говорилось.

http://www.buddhismofrussia.ru/texts/23/

----------

Dondhup (27.09.2010), Pedma Kalzang (29.09.2010), Pema Sonam (28.09.2010), Алексей Е (28.09.2010), Джигме (29.09.2010)

----------


## Nara

Чем плоха книга?

----------


## Eternal Jew

Может у Вас, в вашей традиции, так и принято, но у нас, у сионистов  :Smilie:  считается зазорным пить воду из загрязненного (или отравленного) колодца, чтобы не уподобляться животным.

Я дважды был на церемониях принятия Обетов Бодхисаттвы у глав двух тибетских школ - ЕС Кармапы и ЕС Сакья Тридзина, и мне нет необходимости пользоваться литературой, выпускаемой главой культа одного из вредоносных гьялпо, а уж тем более - связанного с такими событиями. Наставлений по Обетам Бодхисаттвы выпущено в свет много, причем самыми достойными Учителями, так что на рекламируемой Вами книжке свет клином не сошелся.

Кроме того, мой Учитель Намкай Норбу Ринпоче, вслед за Его Святейшеством Далай-ламой всячески предостерегает неопытных людей от соприкосновения с последователями этого культа, а ЕС Далай-лама перед проводимыми посвящениями открыто выпроваживает из зала адептов Дордже Шугдена... Как ни странно, им я верю гораздо больше, чем Вашему мнению. Почему - догадайтесь сами.

----------

Dondhup (27.09.2010), Pedma Kalzang (29.09.2010), Иван Денисов (28.09.2010), Сергей Хос (28.09.2010)

----------


## Топпер

А по делу есть, что сказать? Чем конкретно плохи книги? Если обсуждать текст, а не автора.

----------


## Dondhup

Мне монахи Гоман дацана не рекомендовали пользоваться этими книгами.
Nara -  Вы из "новой кадампы"?

Учится лучше у того кто сам соблюдает тому чему учит.

----------

Eternal Jew (28.09.2010), Pedma Kalzang (29.09.2010)

----------


## Топпер

А мне, когда-то, лама Шенпен Ринпоче говорил, что можно ими пользоваться. За исключением частей про Шукдена.

----------

PampKin Head (31.01.2011), А н д р е й (30.09.2010), Дондог (19.07.2016)

----------


## Eternal Jew

*Dondhup*, очень трудно объяснить что-либо людям, к примеру, отказавшимся от Ваджраяны в пользу других Колесниц... Или попавшим (карма такая) в организацию, подобную Новой Кадампе.

Для всех остальных (по поводу "чем плохи эти книги") не буду писать своими словами, процитирую лишь комментарии Берзина на общие Коренные тантрические обеты:




> Большая часть особенностей обетов бодхисаттвы относится и к тантрическим обетам.
> 
> (...) Коренные тантрические обеты предполагают воздержание от четырнадцати действий, совершение которых при наличии четырех связывающих факторов (kun-dkris bzhi) составляет коренное падение (sngags-kyi rtsa-ltung) и влечет за собой потерю тантрических обетов. Если эти обеты не определяют наше поведение в повседневной жизни, то мы не сможем обрести свершения и постижения в тантрической практике, так как в ней будут отсутствовать необходимые поддерживающие условия.
> 
> (...)
> *Четырнадцать общих коренных тантрических падений*
> 
> (10) Относиться с симпатией к недоброжелательным людям.
> 
> ...

----------

Dondhup (27.09.2010), Pedma Kalzang (29.09.2010), Иван Денисов (28.09.2010)

----------


## Nara

Ни про какой культ Дордже Шугдена я не в курсе, да и плевать мне на всякие культы вместе взятые. У меня обеты (все обеты) получены от Е.С Сакья Тризина Ринпоче, он никаким культам не учит, а даёт чистую Дхарму.
Так в чём книга неверна? Может процитировать ламрим Цонкапы о том, как нужно относится к Дхарме, услышанной даже из уст пьяницы  :Smilie: )))))

----------


## Клим Самгин

> А по делу есть, что сказать? Чем конкретно плохи книги? Если обсуждать текст, а не автора.



В тибетском буддизме очень трепетно относятся к связи Учитель-Ученик. 
Например считается, что одно слово нарушителя преданности своему Гуру может посеять причины, которые приведут к разрушению этой связи.
А такой результат - прямая дорога в ад.
Изучать текст человека которого практически все авторитетные Учителя считают отступником - подобно самоубийству.
Есть конечно вероятность что его книги хороши, но кто будет рисковать чтобы это проверить?
В этом контексте невозможно отделять текст от автора.
Надо оценивать вместе.

----------

Dondhup (27.09.2010), Eternal Jew (28.09.2010), Pedma Kalzang (29.09.2010), Дэчен Намджрол (28.09.2010), Иван Денисов (28.09.2010)

----------


## Майя П

принимая того или иного Учителя - вы вверяете свою жизнь, свое сознание. Поскольку искусный учитель обладает способностью давать знания искусными методами (на уровне энергий), то вверять свое СОЗНАНИЕ можно только проверенному  Учителю..... иначе можно оказаться в психушке.. :Mad: 
а последователи гьялпо - у них жизнь заканчивается инсультами-инфарктами или в сумашедшем доме... все очень серьезно..

----------

Dondhup (28.09.2010)

----------


## Eternal Jew

*Клим*... да пусть изучает!  :Smilie:  

Ваджраяна тем и хороша, что имеет функцию самосохранения и "отбраковки" неподготовленных людей. 

Кстати, на новокадампавцев (учеников еще одного их гуру, Ген Шераба), я в свое время насмотрелся - они ходили к нам в общину на пуджи (я тогда еще не знал все их предыстории, а если и слышал краем уха, то не придавал особого значения - что именно они там изучали, какие "наставления" получали)...

 Если честно (оглядываясь назад) - впечатление очень печальное. Ключевое слово - "несамостоятельность", "запутанность", ... ну и проблемы с практикой и с обычной "сансарной" жизнью, как следствие. 

... Потом, в один прекрасный момент, посовещавшись, три человека, ответственных за общину на то время, решили выставить их из дома. Как обычно, эту неблагодарную миссию "чистоплотные" "ваджрные братья и сестры" возложили на меня.

----------


## Dondhup

Ты за Дхармапалу выступил - это ж хорошо  :Smilie:

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Ты за Дхармапалу выступил - это ж хорошо


Ага.  :Smilie:  До сих пор пытаются публично грязью полить в интернете, рассказывая про меня, негодяя, всю подноготную, про личную жизнь и т.п.  :Smilie: ... Видите, дружище Дондуп: сколько времени прошло, а их всё не "отпускает".  :Smilie: 

Они потом какой-то "кружок любителей Чода" организовали (для преодоления личных страхов так сказать)  :Smilie:   ... Далее для меня их следы теряются во мраке одной из общин.

----------


## Dondhup

"рассказывая про меня, негодяя, всю подноготную, про личную жизнь и т.п. "
Я б морду за такое набил.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А по делу есть, что сказать? Чем конкретно плохи книги? Если обсуждать текст, а не автора.


Тем, что они неизбежно создают автору рекламу.
Которую создавать ему не след.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (29.09.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> *Dondhup*, очень трудно объяснить что-либо людям, к примеру, отказавшимся от Ваджраяны в пользу других Колесниц... Или попавшим (карма такая) в организацию, подобную Новой Кадампе.


Т.е. сказать нечего. Ок.



> Для всех остальных (по поводу "чем плохи эти книги") не буду писать своими словами, процитирую лишь комментарии Берзина на общие Коренные тантрические обеты:


Берзин - просто учёный. Его мнение - это его мнение.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А мне, когда-то, лама Шенпен Ринпоче говорил, что можно ими пользоваться.


Это всего лишь означает, что Вам можно ими пользоваться. Не более того.

----------


## Топпер

> В тибетском буддизме очень трепетно относятся к связи Учитель-Ученик. 
> Например считается, что одно слово нарушителя преданности своему Гуру может посеять причины, которые приведут к разрушению этой связи.
> А такой результат - прямая дорога в ад.
> Изучать текст человека которого практически все авторитетные Учителя считают отступником - подобно самоубийству.
> Есть конечно вероятность что его книги хороши, но кто будет рисковать чтобы это проверить?
> В этом контексте невозможно отделять текст от автора.
> Надо оценивать вместе.


А кому нарушил преданность геше Келсанг Гьяцо? Насколько я знаю, Далай-лама его однокашник. Они вместе учились. 
Геше Келсанг Гьяцо, как раз таки, остался верен своей традиции. Ничего нового он не внёс. Не он придумал культ Шугдена. Он просто не захотел от него отказываться. Это не одно и то же с нарушениями или предательствами.

----------

Дондог (19.07.2016)

----------


## Топпер

> принимая того или иного Учителя - вы вверяете свою жизнь, свое сознание. Поскольку искусный учитель обладает способностью давать знания искусными методами (на уровне энергий), то вверять свое СОЗНАНИЕ можно только проверенному  Учителю..... иначе можно оказаться в психушке..
> а последователи гьялпо - у них жизнь заканчивается инсультами-инфарктами или в сумашедшем доме... все очень серьезно..


А как же двести лет практики Дордже Шукдена? Вроде бы никто в психушке раньше не оказывался. И предыдущие Далай-ламы практиковали его. Как объяснить, что Шукден вдруг стал плохим? Неужели прошлые Далай-ламы ошибались?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А кому нарушил преданность геше Келсанг Гьяцо?


Не думаю, что стоит еще раз подробно муссировать эту тему. Сказано было достаточно уже. Практически все значимые учителя, дающие учение на Западе, в то числе и совершенно независимые от Далай-ламы, например, Намкхай Норбу, однозначно высказались об этом конфликте и предупредили своих учеников о нежелательности этих контактов.
А Вы, Топпер, просто представьте, что нечто подобное происходит в Вашей традиции: имеется множество подробных публикаций с грамотными разъяснениями Дхармы, но принадлежащие перу человека, находящегося в жестком конфликте с большинством уважаемых Вами учителей.
Стали бы Вы рекомендовать эти книги к прочтению лишь на том основании, что они бойко написаны?

----------


## Топпер

Я бы предложил сверить их с Каноном. Если противоречий нет - почему не читать?

----------

Дондог (19.07.2016), Сергей Хос (28.09.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

Потому что ценность наставлений зависит от того кто их дает.

----------


## Топпер

Странно. Я думал, что 4 БИ - всегда 4 БИ, если они поданы без искажений.

Вот сколько я про геше Келсанга Гьяцо не читал, всегда все аргументы сводятся либо на личность, либо на политику. Единственный аргумент, который в итоге приводят: Далай-лама так захотел. Ответ насчёт практики Шукдена прошлыми Далай-ламами повисает в воздухе.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А как же двести лет практики Дордже Шукдена? Вроде бы никто в психушке раньше не оказывался.


Тут есть одна странность.
В тибетской традиции существовало неоднозначное отношение к Гьялпо Шугдену. Одни считали его надмирным защитником, эманацией Манджушри, а другие - очень сильным мирским духом, который был связан обетами защищать Дхарму.
Причем, насколько я понимаю, первая версия - довольно поздняя, да и сама история возникновения культа Шугдена весьма мрачная.
Так вот, Далай-лама (а также многие высокие ламы традиции ньингма, да и кагью тоже) считает его именно мирским духом, нарушившим свои обязательства защищать Учение. Этим и опасен контакт с группой НК.

----------


## Топпер

> Тут есть одна странность.
> В тибетской традиции существовало неоднозначное отношение к Гьялпо Шугдену. Одни считали его надмирным защитником, эманацией Манджушри, а другие - очень сильным мирским духом, который был связан обетами защищать Дхарму.
> Причем, насколько я понимаю, первая версия - довольно поздняя, да и сама история возникновения культа Шугдена весьма мрачная.
> Так вот, Далай-лама (а также многие высокие ламы традиции ньингма, да и кагью тоже) считает его именно мирским духом, нарушившим свои обязательства защищать Учение. Этим и опасен контакт с группой НК.


Всё бы это было хорошо, если бы предыдущие Далай-ламы не занимались этой практикой. Включая нынешнего. Получается, что прошлые воплощения Далай-ламы либо не могли разобраться в его вредоносности, либо знали, но почему-то продолжали практиковать. И вот здесь получается некий странный казус.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Получается, что прошлые воплощения Далай-ламы либо не могли разобраться в его вредоносности, либо знали, но почему-то продолжали практиковать.


Есть еще третий вариант - что вредоносность эта проявилась сравнительно недавно.
Как ни крути, а традиционный тибетский буддизм содержит в себе мощную мистическую составляющую. Чего стоят, скажем, процедуры определения нового перерождения высокого ламы. Тут тебе и гадание, и откровения, и всякие проверки, короче - настоящее исследование, своего рода наука.
Вот Далай-лама и говорит: "Я провел исследование и выяснил: Шугден стал опасен, причем очень".
И этот его вывод подтверждяют многие высокие учителя.

----------


## Топпер

Конечно несколько странно, что воплощения Авалокитешвары в прошлых жизнях не могли распознать Шукденовскую сущность. Ну да ладно.

Касаемо книг: насколько я понимаю (кое что сам читал, когда был в Гелуг) они написаны вполне в рамках Гелуг. Не увидел в них никаких новаторских идей. (кроме момента с Шукденом). Поэтому мне не совсем понятно, почему их не следует читать. Если человек твёрдо не хочет практиковать Шукдена - просто не нужно читать этот раздел. А остальное может быть полезным для любого гелугпа.

----------


## Сергей Хос

Я думаю, чтение книг, особенно книг по Дхарме, неизбежно создает определенную связь с их автором.
Это же не просто "получение сведений".
Бывают нежелательные связи, вот и все.
Ну и опять же, реклама Новой Кадампы.

----------

Dondhup (28.09.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Я думаю, чтение книг, особенно книг по Дхарме, неизбежно создает определенную связь с их автором.
> Это же не просто "получение сведений".
> Бывают нежелательные связи, вот и все.


Спорно. Я, например, читаю кое-что и по другим традициям. Не вижу в этом проблем.
Да и кроме того, одно дело если читает человек идущий к Дхамме и другое дело, если читает уже выбравший традицию. Вот вы, например, не станете же последователем Шукдена если будете читать книги геше Келсанга Гьяцо?



> Ну и опять же, реклама Новой Кадампы.


Да это - аргумент. Хотя, к сожалению, из области политики.

----------

Гьялцен (30.09.2010), Сергей Хос (28.09.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

> Есть еще третий вариант - что вредоносность эта проявилась сравнительно недавно.
> Как ни крути, а традиционный тибетский буддизм содержит в себе мощную мистическую составляющую. Чего стоят, скажем, процедуры определения нового перерождения высокого ламы. Тут тебе и гадание, и откровения, и всякие проверки, короче - настоящее исследование, своего рода наука.
> Вот Далай-лама и говорит: "Я провел исследование и выяснил: Шугден стал опасен, причем очень".
> И этот его вывод подтверждяют многие высокие учителя.


Если считать Ш.  бывшим мирским Дхармапалой, то как и у прочих  живых существ его сознание подвержено аффектам со всеми вытекающими вариантами  :Smilie: .

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Потому что ценность наставлений зависит от того кто их дает.


Ага. про это сказано в одном из текстов по ати-йоге.  :Smilie: 
Если не сказать, откуда получено учение, кто так сказать источник и пр. - то у обычных людей не будет доверия. Это при том что про проверку на уровне канонических текстов там не говориться. А надо бы

----------


## Игорь Канунников

Великолепный текст, давно искал нечто подобное.

PS. Про Ш. там не упоминается.

----------

Aion (30.09.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (28.09.2010)

----------


## Майя П

Гьялпо (rgyal po)* (относятся к классу Цати) — это злые духи королей или высоких лам, нарушивших свои обеты. Они белого цвета, обычно носят оружие. Часто это чрезвычайно важные местные божества, например, божества гор. 


* Это один из самых вредоносных классов, который сейчас находится в своём расцвете. У существ Восьми Классов, как и у людей, есть свой возраст. Например, считается, что Наги — это довольно древние существа, очень могущественные в прошлом, но в настоящее время состарившиеся и уже не обладающие прежней силой, тогда как Гьялпо, наоборот, довольно молодой класс, лишь сравнительно недавно вошедший в силу. Его основными влияниями считаются нервозность, беспокойство и смятение. По словам Намкхая Норбу Ринпоче, культурная революция в Китае и Тибете, недавняя война в Югославии и многие другие подобные события возникли из-за воздействия Гьялпо.http://tibetastromed.ru/2005/07/29

Гьялпо - дух "Царь", поклонение им дает власть и деньги, но забирает разум....
Они нарушили обеты еще при жизни человеком, те кто не выполняет обеты, нарушает обещания, обладает большими способностями....

----------

Dondhup (28.09.2010), Вова Л. (28.09.2010), Иван Денисов (28.09.2010)

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Они нарушили обеты еще при жизни человеком, те кто не выполняет обеты, нарушает обещания, обладает большими способностями....


Гьялпо Дордже Шугден - дух человека, который покончил самоубийством (удавился), так как его не выбрали очередным Далай-ламой.
Для меня тоже странновато, что все  гелугпинцы поклонялись этому духу. Поклонялись ему и учителя нынешнего Далай-ламы и сам Далай-лама 14.
Как же это предыдущий 13-Далай-лама, Кьябдже Триджанг Ринпоче, Пабонка Ринпоче и др. не распознавали в нем враждебного духа?

Подозреваю, что не смотря на предупреждения Далай-ламы 14, некоторые гелугпинские всё-таки продолжают почитать Шугдена.

Насчёт гьялпо напомню также, что, например,  Пехар - тоже гьялпо, защитник монастыря Самье, почитается в школах Гелуг и Сакья. Хотя некоторые учителя говорят, что практика Пехара "сносит крышу", делает людей нервозными и неадекватными.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Гьялпо Дордже Шугден - дух человека, который покончил самоубийством (удавился)...


Или был убит.




> Как же это предыдущий 13-Далай-лама, Кьябдже Триджанг Ринпоче, Пабонка Ринпоче и др. не распознавали в нем враждебного духа?


Если это действительно связанный обетами мирской дхармапала, вышедший из подчинения, вполне возможно, что это произошло в самое последнее время, приблизительно совпадающее с началом оккупации Тибета.
А до того этот культ мог быть вполне правомерным.

----------


## Нико

Е.С. Далай-лама на всех своих последних учениях говорит следующее: "Я в юности выполнял практику Шугдена, следуя традиции своих учителей (наверное, в первую очередь, Триджанга Ринпоче). Но потом меня охватили сомнения: практика этого божества не позволяла мне получать передачи других традиций тибетского буддизма, в первую очередь Нингма, а я к последней очень тяготел. Тогда я провёл тщательное исследование, в результате которого выяснилось, что ещё Пятый Далай-лама предостерегал против поклонения Шугдену, называя его опасным  и сектантским духом. Я сообщил двум своим наставникам, Лингу Ринпоче и Триджангу Ринпоче, о своем намерении прекратить практику Шукдена, и оба они (!) одобрили мое решение". 

Также Его Святейшество говорит о том, что, если кто-то из его учеников продолжает поклоняться Шукдену, это сократит его жизнь.

Думайте сами...


А насчет книг Келсанга Гьяцо -- да, они считаются превосходными в теоретическом смысле. Но никто из последователей Е.С. Далай-ламы сейчас их не читает.

----------

Dondhup (28.09.2010), Вангчен (28.09.2010), Джигме (29.09.2010), Дэчен Намджрол (28.09.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (28.09.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А насчет книг Келсанга Гьяцо -- да, они считаются превосходными в теоретическом смысле.


Я бы сказал, даже слишком.
Уж больно они какие-то превосходные...

----------


## Dondhup

Когда на другом форуме мы общались с последователями Шугтена в России то результат практики был на лицо - адекватных людей среди них не наблюдалось.

----------


## Eternal Jew

*Dondhup*, как я уже и говорил выше - пусть читают, что хотят, любую "превосходную литературу", да и практикуют, что хотят тоже.  :Smilie: 

*Подобное притягивает к себе подобное* - так чему удивляться, если, к примеру, шизотерики вдохновляются трудами Блаватской или Лобсанга Рампы... А книги и сама организация, построенная этим геше - тоже своего рода "тест на профпригодность".  :Smilie:  Поэтому и собираются в "Новой Кадампе", люди... как было выше отмечено... несколько м-м-м... "однотипные".  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> *Dondhup*, как я уже и говорил выше - пусть читают, что хотят, любую "превосходную литературу", да и практикуют, что хотят тоже. 
> 
> *Подобное притягивает к себе подобное* - так чему удивляться, если, к примеру, шизотерики вдохновляются трудами Блаватской или Лобсанга Рампы... А книги и сама организация, построенная этим геше - тоже своего рода "тест на профпригодность".  Поэтому и собираются в "Новой Кадампе", люди... как было выше отмечено... несколько м-м-м... "однотипные".


Однотипные противники Далай-ламы. Кстати, я слышала, что шугденовские организации спонсируются китайцами, поэтому они такие богатые.

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

Если честно, то именно полистав эту книгу в магазине, я начал серьезно интересоваться Дхармой...

----------

Aion (30.09.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (28.09.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Однотипные противники Далай-ламы. Кстати, я слышала, что шугденовские организации спонсируются китайцами, поэтому они такие богатые.


Не удивлюсь, если это так. Да и китайский ставленник Панчен-лама поддерживает культ Шугдена.
"Разделяй и влавствуй" - обычная политика империй в отношении оккупированных территорий.

(А лицо на танке, кстати, - один в один Дэн Сяопин)

----------

Dondhup (28.09.2010), Дэчен Намджрол (28.09.2010)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Однотипные противники Далай-ламы. Кстати, я слышала, что шугденовские организации спонсируются китайцами, поэтому они такие богатые.





> Не удивлюсь, если это так. Да и китайский ставленник Панчен-лама поддерживает культ Шугдена.
> "Разделяй и влавствуй" - обычная политика империй в отношении оккупированных территорий.


Нет ничего удивительного. Китайский ставленник Панчен-лама. Новый Кармапа с "сертификатом подлинности", выданным китайской компартией... Все делается для того, чтобы разобщить и внести раскол в Ваджраяну. Главный враг тут ЕС Далай-лама, поэтому в борьбе с ним и Шугден сойдет - все средства хороши...

----------


## Nara

*Внимание.*
Участник под ником  Eternal Jew - тиртик!
В книге Келсанг Гьятцо "Обет бодхисаттвы", нет не единого намёка ни о каких практиках Шугдена. Все посты этого существа - есть чёрный пиар запрещённого культа.

----------


## Майя П

чем больше эту тему муссировать, тем хуже....

----------


## Eternal Jew

О как девушку "озарило" после чтения "этой превосходной литературы" ...  :Smilie:  

А ведь в разных постах устами разных авторов ее предупреждали: "не стоит читать сектантские книги". Могут быть последствия - на уровне тела, речи и ума. И примеры даже приводили хорошие и жизненные.  :Smilie:

----------


## Майя П

нет, не читали.... но мнение имеем :Big Grin:

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> *Внимание.*
> Участник под ником  Eternal Jew - тиртик!


На костёр его !  :Big Grin: 

P.S. Смех и грех.

----------


## Вова Л.

> Новый Кармапа с "сертификатом подлинности", выданным китайской компартией...


Тогда уж и сам Далай-лама китайский ставленник + все (!) Римпоче-тулку Карма Кагью (кроме Шамарпы), раз признали Ургьен Тринле Кармапой.

----------

Liza Lyolina (29.09.2010), Гьялцен (30.09.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (28.09.2010)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Володя, я всего лишь привел однотипные явления в одном абзаце. Без всякой привязки к школам.

1. Зачем Вы делаете акцент именно на КК?

2. Почему в Ваших глазах и глазах "прогрессивной буддийской общественности", которая тут во множестве собралась на этом форуме: 

1) китайский Панчен-лама, "утвержденный" и официально признанный китайской компартией - однозначно самозванец;

2) Кармапа, так же "утвержденный" и признанный той же компартией, которая его, кстати, воспитала с младенчества и до юношества - вовсе не самозванец?

3. Откуда такая уверенность в первом и во втором?

4. Почему такая странная вдруг дифференциация? Не связана ли она (не дай Б-г!) с какими-то предубеждениями?

5. Считатете ли Вы (и, повторюсь, вся "прогрессивная общественность"), что руководящая партия страны, которая поработила Тибет, уничтожила тысячи монастырей и около миллиона тибетцев, в первом случае признала "Панчен-ламу", исключительно чтобы внести раскол в четыре тибетские школы и, в дальнейшем, найти такого же ставленника на "пост" нового Далай-ламы (что китайцы, кстати, и обещали сделать), а во втором случае, с Кармапой, все чудесным образом произошло наоборот?

*P.S.* Для любителей обвинить в офтопике замечу ЕЩЕ РАЗ специально - что НЕ Я делал или смещал акценты на одну из школ. Для меня что Панчен-лама, что Кармапа (оба - "китайского происхождения") - абсолютно непредпочтительнее один другого.

----------


## Вова Л.

> Володя, я всего лишь привел однотипные явления в одном абзаце. Без всякой привязки к школам.
> 
> 1. Зачем Вы делаете акцент именно на КК?


Вы всего лишь решили мимоходом пройтись по нелюбимому Вами Кармапе.




> 1) китайский Панчен-лама, "утвержденный" и официально признанный китайской компартией - однозначно самозванец;


мне все равно, кого признала КПК. Мне важно, что говорят учителя и держатели линий и сам Далай лама. А они однозначно выразили свое мнение и по поводу Кармап и по поводу Панчен-лам. 

Мне вобщем-то Ваше мнение хорошо известно. Сто раз уже обсуждали. Если Вам не интересна позиция Вашего учителя о том, кто такой Ургьен Тринле, то можете продолжать накапливать неблагую карму и писать всякий маразм о Бодхисаттве 10 бхуми.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (28.09.2010)

----------


## Нико

> 2) Кармапа, так же "утвержденный" и признанный той же компартией, которая его, кстати, воспитала с младенчества и до юношества - вовсе не самозванец?



Вы путаете. Кармапу Ургьена Тинлея признали Далай-лама  и поисковая партия под руководством Ситу Ринпоче. Китайцы на это согласились, чтобы взять Кармапу под свой контроль. Но не  удалось, т.к. 10 лет назад он бежал из Тибета к Далай-ламе.

----------

Liza Lyolina (29.09.2010), Pedma Kalzang (29.09.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (28.09.2010), Вангчен (28.09.2010), Гьялцен (30.09.2010), Дэчен Намджрол (28.09.2010), Сергей Хос (28.09.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (28.09.2010)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Уважаемый Владимир! Я понял Вашу мысль. 

То есть теперь Вы решили сместить акцент на "мою неблагую карму" и благополучно уклониться от ответов на остальные вопросы, а особенно на вопрос № 5. 

А ведь он очень интересный и основополагающий.




> Мне важно, что говорят учителя и держатели линий и сам Далай лама.


Мне тоже важно, что говорят Учителя и держатели Линии Кагью. 

Надеюсь, Вы не будете опровергать, что:

1. Далай-ламы, в связи с исключительностью их положения в старом Тибете, ранее(!) имели возможность "одобрять" или "не одобрять" выбор держателей разных Линий Передачи трех остальных школ Ваджраяны относительно нахождения и признания их следующего главы. 

Эта практика проводилась с одобрения средневекового Китая, в частности - так было удобнее держать в централизованной узде страну. Хочу также напомнить, что им же отдавался приоритет именно Гелуг, другие школы преследовались (по крайней мере - не приветствовались), а их монастыри часто уничтожались.

2. Однако Далай-ламы не имеют никакого(!) отношения к нахождению и признанию новых глав других школ Ваджраяны. Их, извините, ни в одной из школ никто на это не уполномочивал.

3. Линия Кагью (равно как и еще две тибетские школы) на несколько сот лет старше линии Гелуг, таким образом, вопрос о том, как(!) могли Далай-ламы "утверждать" или "делать свой выбор" относительно Кармап, когда самого института Далай-лам еще и не было в помине (при 1-3 Кармапах) перед нами не стоит, не правда ли?

4. Нахождением и признанием очередного Кармапы исторически и по иерархии занимался второй человек в Линии - Шамарпа. Его так и называли (и называют), кстати, - "Кармапа в красной короне".

5. В связи с политическим "запретом" на перерождение", наложенным одним из Далай-лам (интересно - как это осуществляется на деле?) в отношении очередного Шамарпы, право на поиски и признание Кармап присвоили другие держатели Линии Карма Кагью.

6. "Милостивым" распоряжением одного из последующих Далай-лам спустя несколько веков "перерождения" Шамарп официально были "разрешены" (интересно, где же бедный Шамарпа все это время находился - в воздухе витал или в бардо сидел?).

7. С оккупацией Тибета политическая и духовная власть института Далай-лам, уж извините, растворилась в воздухе, равно как и все монастыри, накопленные реликвии, библиотеки, другое имущество. Это я отнюдь не злорадствую: непостоянство - такова природа Сансары.

8. Современный Далай-лама никогда не признавал легитимной оккупацию Китаем Тибета, равно как и не признает за ним (за руководством Китая, его компартией) права на нахождение и выбор своего собственного перерождения, либо перерождений других высоких лам. Более того - он прекрасно понимает, какие политические последствия это принесет.

9. С исчезновением политической и духовной власти института Далай-лам в современных условиях исчезло также и его "узаконенное" (подчеркиваю, ибо мы еще к этому вернемся - "у-за-ко-нен-ное", т.е. введенное при китайском протекторате над страною) право "утверждения" глав линий. Аргументы, почему именно Далй-лама не был вправе утверждать, в частности, новые перерождения Кармап, см. выше, пп. 2, 3, 4.

10. Однако по тибетскому "духовному" политесу за Далай-ламой осталось "традиционное" право "одобрять" глав Линий (исключительно "после того, как будут урегулированы разногласия в самих линиях"). Хотя, уж извините, повторюсь, но прав на это у него нет.

Но это хорошо известная Вам предыстория. А дальше интереснее.

Вначале повторю свой предыдущий вопрос:




> 5. Считаете ли Вы (и, повторюсь, вся "прогрессивная общественность"), что руководящая партия страны, которая поработила Тибет, уничтожила тысячи монастырей и около миллиона тибетцев, в первом случае признала "Панчен-ламу", исключительно чтобы внести раскол в четыре тибетские школы и, в дальнейшем, найти такого же ставленника на "пост" нового Далай-ламы (что китайцы, кстати, и обещали сделать), а во втором случае, с Кармапой, все чудесным образом произошло наоборот?


Если Вы, уважаемый Владимир, являетесь сторонником этой милой идеи "традиционности": т.е "хочу, чтобы было как прежде, чтобы Далай-лама признал Кармапу, раз уж его китайцы несколько сот лет наградили такими полномочиями... Вот тогда и я буду верить, что "мой Кармапа - настоящий", то тогда Вам СЛЕДУЕТ ПРИЗНАТЬ, что в соответствии с этими же "милым традициям" китайцы имеют такое же полное право в настоящее время "утверждать" не только Кармапу, но и самих Панчен-лам и Далай-лам (тут слышны возгласы от" прогрессивной буддийской общественности" форума: "Нет-нет, не хотим! Не желаем "китайского Панчен-ламу и Далай-ламу! Не имеют права").

Если Вы НЕ ХОТИТЕ, чтобы такое случилось (я этого искренне не хочу, ибо с самым величайшим уважением отношусь к ЕСДЛ), то тогда Вам стоит согласится, что каждая из школ Ваджраяны (каждая, замечу - старше Гелуг этак на несколько сот лет!) легитимна САМОСТОЯТЕЛЬНО искать, опознавать и находить себе нового главу. И имеет на это все права!

А уж по поводу Ваших слов "Важно, что говорят "держатели линии", то я всего лишь хочу напомнить Вам несколько ключевых моментов, которые Вы, возможно подзабыли:

1. Право искать, опознавать и выбирать Кармапу исторически и по старшинству принадлежит "Кармапе в красной короне", т.е. Шамарпе (см. выше).

2. Нестыковки, а также неясности относительно года рождения нового Кармапы в письме, на которое Тай Ситу ссылается, как на единственное доказательство правоты своего выбора, так НИКЕМ и не решены. Более того, не установлена и аутентичность самого письма. Причем по одной простой причине (и Вы ее прекрасно знаете) - Тай Ситу НИКОГДА не допустит, чтобы оно попало на экспертизу! (можете самостоятельно поискать на БФ тему, где письмо цитировалось и детально обсуждалось).

3. Его Святейшество Далай-лама был ошибочно введен Тай Ситу в уверенность, что "разногласия внутри линии урегулированы", хотя это было неверно.

4. Остальные "Держатели линии" (за исключением Шамарпы), на мнение которых Вы ссылаетесь, как на авторитетные для Вас, неоднократно отмечались (причем не только при поисках Кармапы) в сотрудничестве с китайскими властями (если хотите - могу перечислить подробно; да Вы и сами об этом хорошо знаете). А помните, как во время войны назывались люди, сотрудничавшие с оккупантами, захватившими и уничтожавшими их родину?

----------


## Нико

Здравстуйте, "злобный сионист*! 


Пока Владимир не ответил на Ваше злобное письмо, рисую ответить я, т.к некоторые на форуме называют меня "кшатрийкой". 




> 1. Далай-ламы, в связи с исключительностью их положения в старом Тибете, ранее(!) имели возможность "одобрять" или "не одобрять" выбор держателей разных Линий Передачи трех остальных школ Ваджраяны относительно нахождения и признания их следующего главы. 
> 
> Эта практика проводилась с одобрения средневекового Китая, в частности - так было удобнее держать в централизованной узде страну. Хочу также напомнить, что им же отдавался приоритет именно Гелуг, другие школы преследовались (по крайней мере - не приветствовались), а их монастыри часто уничтожались.



Это Ваше, и только ВАШЕ МНЕНИЕ. Сейчас времена изменились
.
2. Однако Далай-ламы не имеют никакого(!) отношения к нахождению и признанию новых глав других школ Ваджраяны. Их, извините, ни в одной из школ никто на это не уполномочивал.

Опять же, времена изменились.





> 3. Линия Кагью (равно как и еще две тибетские школы) на несколько сот лет старше линии Гелуг, таким образом, вопрос о том, как(!) могли Далай-ламы "утверждать" или "делать свой выбор" относительно Кармап, когда самого института Далай-лам еще и не было в помине (при 1-3 Кармапах) перед нами не стоит, не правда ли?



Опять же, времена изменились.



> 4. Нахождением и признанием очередного Кармапы исторически и по иерархии занимался второй человек в Линии - Шамарпа. Его так и называли (и называют), кстати, - "Кармапа в красной короне".


Если в наше время Шамарпа коррумпирован,  то этими делами приходится заниматься ЕСДЛ.





> 5. В связи с политическим "запретом" на перерождение", наложенным одним из Далай-лам (интересно - как это осуществляется на деле?) в отношении очередного Шамарпы, право на поиски и признание Кармап присвоили другие держатели Линии Карма Кагью.


Вам не знать, по какой причине произошел этот "политзапрет".





> 7. С оккупацией Тибета политическая и духовная власть института Далай-лам, уж извините, растворилась в воздухе, равно как и все монастыри, накопленные реликвии, библиотеки, другое имущество. Это я отнюдь не злорадствую: непостоянство - такова природа Сансары.


Она "растворилась в воздухе" только со слов китаёсов.




> 8. Современный Далай-лама никогда не признавал легитимной оккупацию Китаем Тибета, равно как и не признает за ним (за руководством Китая, его компартией) права на нахождение и выбор своего собственного перерождения, либо перерождений других высоких лам. Более того - он прекрасно понимает, какие политические последствия это принесет.


Это разумно. А Вас это расстраивает?



> 9. С исчезновением политической и духовной власти института Далай-лам в современных условиях исчезло также и его "узаконенное" (подчеркиваю, ибо мы еще к этому вернемся - "у-за-ко-нен-ное", т.е. введенное при китайском протекторате над страною) право "утверждения" глав линий. Аргументы, почему именно Далй-лама не был вправе утверждать, в частности, новые перерождения Кармап, см. выше, пп. 2, 3, 4.


Это китайский бред.





> 10. Однако по тибетскому "духовному" политесу за Далай-ламой осталось "традиционное" право "одобрять" глав Линий (исключительно "после того, как будут урегулированы разногласия в самих линиях"). Хотя, уж извините, повторюсь, но прав на это у него нет.


Тот же китайский бред.


Если Вы, уважаемый Владимир, являетесь сторонником этой милой идеи "традиционности": т.е "хочу, чтобы было как прежде, чтобы Далай-лама признал Кармапу, раз уж его китайцы несколько сот лет наградили такими полномочиями... Вот тогда и я буду верить, что "мой Кармапа - настоящий", то тогда Вам СЛЕДУЕТ ПРИЗНАТЬ, что в соответствии с этими же "милым традициям" китайцы имеют такое же полное право в настоящее время "утверждать" не только Кармапу, но и самих Панчен-лам и Далай-лам (тут слышны возгласы от" прогрессивной буддийской общественности" форума: "Нет-нет, не хотим! Не желаем "китайского Панчен-ламу и Далай-ламу! Не имеют права").

Если Вы НЕ ХОТИТЕ, чтобы такое случилось (я этого искренне не хочу, ибо с самым величайшим уважением отношусь к ЕСДЛ), то тогда Вам стоит согласится, что каждая из школ Ваджраяны (каждая, замечу - старше Гелуг этак на несколько сот лет!) легитимна САМОСТОЯТЕЛЬНО искать, опознавать и находить себе нового главу. И имеет на это все права!

А уж по поводу Ваших слов "Важно, что говорят "держатели линии", то я всего лишь хочу напомнить Вам несколько ключевых моментов, которые Вы, возможно подзабыли:

1. Право искать, опознавать и выбирать Кармапу исторически и по старшинству принадлежит "Кармапе в красной короне", т.е. Шамарпе (см. выше).

2. Нестыковки, неясности относительно года рождения нового Кармапы в письме, на которое Тай Ситу ссылается, как на единственное доказательство правоты своего выбора, так НИКЕМ и не решены. Более того, не установлена и аутентичность самого письма. Причем по одной простой причине (и Вы ее прекрасно знаете) - Тай Ситу НИКОГДА не допустит, чтобы оно попало на экспертизу!

3. Его Святейшество Далай-лама был ошибочно введен Тай Ситу в уверенность, что "разногласия внутри линии урегулированы", хотя это было неверно.

4. Остальные "Держатели линии" (за исключением Шамарпы), на мнение которых Вы ссылаетесь, как на авторитетные для Вас, неоднократно отмечались (причем не только при поисках Кармапы) в сотрудничестве с китайскими властями (если хотите - могу перечислить подробно; да Вы и сами об этом хорошо знаете). А помните, как во время войны назывались люди, сотрудничавшие с оккупантами, захватившими и уничтожавшими их родину?[/QUOTE]

А это уже Ваш бред, сорри.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (29.09.2010)

----------


## Eternal Jew

О... какие чудесные места я нашел... Предлагаю всеобщему вниманию!  :Smilie: 




> 1. Далай-ламы, в связи с исключительностью их положения в старом Тибете, ранее(!) *имели возможность "одобрять" или "не одобрять"* выбор держателей разных Линий Передачи трех остальных школ Ваджраяны относительно нахождения и признания их следующего главы.
> 			
> 		
> 
> *Сейчас времена изменились*


То есть дакини делает логичный вывод, что "времена изменились" настолько, что теперь Далай-ламы НЕ имеют возможность одобрять новых глав школ! ... Хорошо... запомним это основополагающее утверждение и идем дальше...  :Smilie: 




> 2.* Однако Далай-ламы не имеют никакого(!) отношения к нахождению и признанию новых глав* других школ Ваджраяны.
> 			
> 		
> 
> *Опять же, времена изменились*


То есть теперь следует другой вывод: "времена изменились" настолько, что Далай-ламы теперь имеют возможность и право нахождения и признания глав других школ.

Сопоставляем ее первый вывод со ее вторым умозаключением:

*1) "времена изменились" настолько, что теперь Далай-ламы НЕ ИМЕЮТ возможность одобрять новых глав школ!

2) "времена изменились" настолько, что Далай-ламы теперь ИМЕЮТ возможность и право нахождения и признания глав других школ.*

Делаем третий вывод, уже свой о том, что дама общается с присутствующими при помощи взаимоисключающих понятий.  :Smilie: 

... А вот еще... как чудесно звучит:




> 3. Линия Кагью (равно как и еще две тибетские школы) на несколько сот лет старше линии Гелуг, таким образом, вопрос о том, как(!) могли Далай-ламы "утверждать" или "делать свой выбор" относительно Кармап, когда самого института Далай-лам еще и не было в помине (при 1-3 Кармапах) перед нами не стоит, не правда ли?
> 			
> 		
> 
> *Опять же, времена изменились.*


То есть барышня утверждает, что "времена изменились настолько", что институт Далай-лам стал СТАРШЕ, чем все история существования всех остальных трех школ? Так я понимаю?  :Smilie:  ... Или, по ее утверждению, самая младшая из всех четырех, школа гелуг приобрела такой большой авторитет, что теперь имеет полное право на утверждение всех глав остальных школ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Ануруддха

Eternal Jew, давайте без пропагандистских лозунгов, здесь не та среда. И есть договоренность уважительно высказываться об обоих Кармапах.

----------

Eternal Jew (28.09.2010), Вова Л. (28.09.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (28.09.2010), Сергей Хос (28.09.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (29.09.2010)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Eternal Jew, давай без пропагандистских лозунгов, здесь не та среда. И есть договоренность уважительно высказываться об обоих Кармапах.


Я полностью с Вами согласен и целиком поддерживаю Ваш посыл, что аргументировать свои мысли надо не развернуто, последовательно и по пунктом, засоряя тем самым форум, а кратко и энергично - одним словом -  в стиле г-жи Нико (тогда и меньше шансов, что забанят "за идею").  :Smilie:

----------


## Джыш

Eternal Jew, спасибо, отличная реклама книги, может и почитаю на досуге  :Smilie:

----------


## Dondhup

> *Внимание.*
> Участник под ником  Eternal Jew - тиртик!
> В книге Келсанг Гьятцо "Обет бодхисаттвы", нет не единого намёка ни о каких практиках Шугдена. Все посты этого существа - есть чёрный пиар запрещённого культа.


Нара, для начала паранджу снимете. Для "православной" у вас слишком хорошая подготовка. 
Итак, Вы последовательница Келсанг Гьятцо?

----------


## Dondhup

Почитал я тему - здорово напоминает эпизод из Властлина колец, когда собрался совет в Ривенделле.

----------


## Топпер

> Нара, для начала паранджу снимете. Для "православной" у вас слишком хорошая подготовка. 
> Итак, Вы последовательница Келсанг Гьятцо?


Нет, она не его последовательница. Просто хорошая буддистка.

----------


## Джигме

> А кому нарушил преданность геше Келсанг Гьяцо? Насколько я знаю, Далай-лама его однокашник. Они вместе учились. 
> Геше Келсанг Гьяцо, как раз таки, остался верен своей традиции. Ничего нового он не внёс. Не он придумал культ Шугдена. Он просто не захотел от него отказываться. Это не одно и то же с нарушениями или предательствами.


Среди гелукпинцев шугденовцев было очень много сектантов. Они конечно не говорили плохо про Будду, и очень ревностно следовали своей традиции, и более того, считали ее самой "правильной". А вот к другим относились очень плохо. Особенно к нигмапинца. атиша для них был самым правильным и его линия тоже. А вот Гуру Ринпоче и его терма нет.  Дзогчен для них был вообще самой страшной ересью. Помню Намхай Норбу Ринпоче рассказывал про одного такого гелукпинского ученого который специально ездил по Тибету и разрушал нигмапинские монастыри и опоры которые воздвиг Падмасамбхава для защиты Тибета. А статуи его в реки сбрасывали. Жуткое было время.
Так что нужно смотреть не только на то какие слова говорятся, но и на то с какой целью. Именно ярые борцы за чистоту веры придумали инквизицию.

----------


## Джигме

> Конечно несколько странно, что воплощения Авалокитешвары в прошлых жизнях не могли распознать Шукденовскую сущность. Ну да ладно.



Он вроде как недавно начал так шалить. Века этак с 19-го. А до этого его почитали как сильного мирского защитника традиции гелук. Чем мирские защитники от не мирских отличаются думаю объяснять не надо.  И многие сектантски настроенные гелукпинцы особо почитали его именно с целью уничтожения и подавления других традиций, чтобы осталась только одна "правильная" - гелук. Правда считается что это сектанство само было вызвано воздействиями Шугдена на неокрепшие умы его почитателей. Именно неокрепшие. Сам Далай лама сей час признает что Шугден вел тайную борьбу за уничтожения Дхармы в Тибете. И особая ненависть к нигмапинцам у Шугдена и его последователям скорее всего была вызвана тем что нигмапинцы регулярно проводили ритуалы для подавления негативной активности гьялпо.

----------

Алексей Е (01.10.2010), Сергей Хос (29.09.2010)

----------


## До

Вот, попалось на другом форуме, высказывание из буддийского журнала под редакцией А. Терентьева:




> "_Я готов был бы счесть Геше Келсанго Гьяцо неумным человеком или, допустим, наставником людей с легкой степенью умственной отсталости, поскольку аргументы его, деликатно выражаясь, совершенно неубедительны, а по сути представляют собой смесь тривиальности, абсурда и софизмов_." -- А. Парибок.
> 
> http://www.buddhismofrussia.ru/_jour...-russia-33.pdf (стр. 61).

----------


## Джигме

> Великолепный текст, давно искал нечто подобное.
> 
> PS. Про Ш. там не упоминается.


Я тоже читал одну книгу Келсанга Гьятцо. И тоже мне она понравилась. Я тогда не знал что это за фрукт новая Кадампа. Его изложения были вполне в махаянском стиле. Но человек который ничего не знает про эту секту может прильнуть к ним со всеми вытекающими последствиями вместе с практикой Шугдена. Так что негативный  не сам текст а то что не знающий и не опытный человек за этим может последовать не за учением Будды а за учением мирского духа (к тому же злобного).
Ко мне часто свидетели Иеговы подходят, то же говорят правильные слова про мир во все мире и всеобщую аллилуйю и любовь, и в книжках их про это же пишется, но все равно это деструктивная секта, хотя многие из них очень искренние верующие.

----------

Светлана Тарасевич (30.09.2010), Сергей Хос (29.09.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

Лет 12 назад последователей этого культа в Росии вообще не было, потом стали издаваться книги , приезжать от геше Келсанга Гьятцо - и они появились....
Причем наезжают они в первую очередь на гелугпинцев, которые хорошо относятся в к другим линиям. Мне почтовый ящик взломали.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вот, попалось на другом форуме, высказывание из буддийского журнала под редакцией А. Терентьева:


Рассуждения Парибка целиком касаются аргументации и методологии мышления, и совершенно не окрашены конфессионально. В тот период вообще была довольно оживленная дискуссия на эту тему, на примере многих авторов, в том числе Дже Цонкапы. Геше Келсанг - просто один из примеров.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Причем наезжают они в первую очередь на гелугпинцев, которые хорошо относятся в к другим линиям. Мне почтовый ящик взломали.


Причем там встречаются ребята совершенно неадекватные. Была некоторое время назад полемика на форуме. Кому охота, почитайте. Там есть один персонаж, Alexander_Rein, это вообще нечто... Манифестация гьялпо в лучшем виде.

----------


## Юй Кан

Рискну отвлечь почтенное собрание от разбора личностей, на форуме отсутствующих. %)
Вот мои умозрительные раскладки по собственно гьялпо.

Итак, гьялпо являются (или являлись) мирскими защитниками тиб. версии Дхармы.
Изначально же они представляли собою злобных/недоброжелательных духов.
На определённом этапе они (или некоторые из них) были, как понимаю, подчинены теми или иными йогинами, обладавшими могуществом, превосходящим могущество некоего гьялпо.

В период же, когда некий "владыка", в подчинении которого пребывает некий гьялпо, частично утрачивает своё могущество (либо начинает следовать неким собственным, а не дхармическим интересам), гьялпо выходит из подчинения (либо начинает использоваться в корыстных/узурпаторских целях)...

В унылом варианте, когда гьялпо выходит из подчинения, он способен подчинить себе бывшего "владыку" и начать манипулировать им и всеми его "подданными" уже в собственных целях...

(Так, собственно, происходит с любыми злобными духами, не только в буддизме. Да и не только с духами...)

И пока -- конец. мысли. : )

----------

Светлана Тарасевич (30.09.2010), Сергей Хос (29.09.2010)

----------


## Вова Л.

> Уважаемый Владимир! Я понял Вашу мысль. 
> 
> То есть теперь Вы решили сместить акцент на "мою неблагую карму" и благополучно уклониться от ответов на остальные вопросы, а особенно на вопрос № 5.


Я Вам уже сотню раз отвечал на эти и подобные вопросы. Только проблема в том, что невозможно что-то объяснить человеку, который считает, всех (кроме одного) просветленных лам линии Карма Кагью и других линий китайскими шпионами; который думат, что Далай лама настолько глуп (или уперт), что будет держать при себе китайского козачка более 10 лет при этом многократно подтверждая, что не имеет никаких сомнений в том, что это Кармапа. Если человек считает, что его просветленный гуру не в состоянии отличить обычного человека он бодхисаттвы 10-го бхуми, то объяснить ему что-то очень трудно. Успехов.

----------

куру хунг (30.09.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

> Причем там встречаются ребята совершенно неадекватные. Была некоторое время назад полемика на форуме. Кому охота, почитайте. Там есть один персонаж, Alexander_Rein, это вообще нечто... Манифестация гьялпо в лучшем виде.


Это точно.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Итак, гьялпо являются (или являлись) мирскими защитниками тиб. версии Дхармы.


Ну да. Тут еще интрига в том, что в НК практикуют Шугдена как надмирного защитника, и даже почти как йидама. Причем соответствующие садханы не они придумали, так практиковали в Тибете по меньшей мере 200 лет. А вот откуда это повелось - мне не удалось выяснить.

----------


## Топпер

> Ну да. Тут еще интрига в том, что в НК практикуют Шугдена как надмирного защитника, и даже почти как йидама. Причем соответствующие садханы не они придумали, так практиковали в Тибете по меньшей мере 200 лет. А вот откуда это повелось - мне не удалось выяснить.


А может это так и было с самого начала? Может, это только сейчас его до уровня мирского свели?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ну да. Тут еще интрига в том, что в НК практикуют Шугдена как надмирного защитника, и даже почти как йидама. Причем соответствующие садханы не они придумали, так практиковали в Тибете по меньшей мере 200 лет. А вот откуда это повелось - мне не удалось выяснить.


А что от этого меняется в целом?
Грубее скажу: вот нанимает себе влиятельный муж бандюков, чтоб они его "крышевали", прикрывали и всё такое.
Потом он, в силу тех или иных причин, утрачивает своё влияние (теряет пост, связи...), и бандюки начинают его пользовать в своих целях.

Т.е. речь о этом: что если для благого дела используются некие "тёмные силы", то рано или поздно может наступить момент, когда за это придётся "расплачиваться".

И если не наставнику-йогину, державшему благодаря своему могуществу сурового злобного духа в подчинении, то его потомкам или последователям, прибегавшим к его помощи, придётся за всё это "платить" по особому счёту...

 Ибо "тёмные силы" -- как желудок: бывшего добра не помнят.

----------

Светлана Тарасевич (30.09.2010)

----------


## Маша_ла

Хм. Когда-то нашла эту книгу в букинистическом магазинчике в Беркли, спросила Ламу Кунгу Ринпоче, можно ли мне ее читать. Он сказал, что можно. И я получила большое удовольствие от чтения этой книги. Русский перевод не читала, но, наверное, там тоже все ОК. Эта книга очень подробно и хорошо все объясняет и реально вдохновляет человека.
Правда, я давно ее читала. Но тогда я и слыхом не слыхивала о Шугдене и об этом Геше. Если бы слышала, наверное, тогда бы эту книгу не читала.
Но я ничего не знала и сейчас не интересуюсь особо, если честно.
Помню, что книга очень понравилась. И когда узнала о Шугдене и об этом Геше, было даже жаль, что больше не смогу ее читать опять, с открытым сердцем, как раньше. 
Т.е., когда знаешь уже весь негатив, читать ее уже не получается. А когда не знала, очень даже хорошо читалась  :Smilie:

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (29.09.2010), куру хунг (30.09.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (30.09.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (30.09.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Т.е., когда знаешь уже весь негатив, читать ее уже не получается. А когда не знала, очень даже хорошо читалась


Вот потому кто-то из мудрых и сказал: "Есть вещи, которые человеку до определённого момента лучше не знать". : )

----------

Алексей Е (01.10.2010), Маша_ла (29.09.2010)

----------


## Маша_ла

Да, меня в свое время Ринпоче от негатива очень хорошо уберегал. Только я захочу поговорить о всяких сплетнях и негативе, он тут же говорил: "это не твое дело"  :Smilie:  или "ты практику уже сделала?" Ну и разговор на этом заканчивался  :Smilie:  
Я вообще никаких сплетен не узнала, пока там была. Только тут уже начиталась выше крыши. Не скажу, что это меня как-то обогатило. Скорее, сделало еще более сектантом  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А может это так и было с самого начала? Может, это только сейчас его до уровня мирского свели?


Да не похоже. Есть хроники, фиксирующие начало культа (одну из них приводит Небеске-Войкович в своей книге, есть и другие упоминания). Там подробно описаны обстоятельства подчинения - настоящая битва, прям как во времена Падмасамбхавы.
И, кстати, в свиту к нему тоже попадали самоубийцы-религиозные фанатики.
Если кому охота подробностей - в Сети уже довольно много материалов на английском.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (29.09.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (29.09.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Да не похоже. Есть хроники, фиксирующие начало культа (одну из них приводит Небеске-Войкович в своей книге, есть и другие упоминания). Там подробно описаны обстоятельства подчинения - настоящая битва, прям как во времена Падмасамбхавы.
> И, кстати, в свиту к нему тоже попадали самоубийцы-религиозные фанатики.
> Если кому охота подробностей - в Сети уже довольно много материалов на английском.


А он Тхераваду защищать не возьмётся? К кому обратиться с заявлением о продаже души?  :Wink:

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (29.09.2010), Сергей Хос (29.09.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А он Тхераваду защищать не возьмётся? К кому обратиться с заявлением о продаже души?


Дык ведь нету души-то у буддистов, нечего продавать. Оттого и бедные такие.

----------

Dondhup (29.09.2010), Sforza (29.09.2010), Джигме (29.09.2010), Клим Самгин (29.09.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (29.09.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (30.09.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (30.09.2010), Юй Кан (29.09.2010)

----------


## Майя П

кстати тот, кто поклоняется гьялпо - позже внезапно умирают от инфаркта
Эти духи живут в сердце и вызывают болезни сердца...
и живут в заброшенных храмах, молельных домах... становятся маленькими, похожими на собак... а если им начинаю поклоняться - делаются огромными и наглыми....  :Cool:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Дык ведь нету души-то у буддистов, нечего продавать. Оттого и бедные такие.


"Средств нет... Идеи наследуем-с!" ("Неоконч. пьеса для механич. пианино" : )

----------

Светлана Тарасевич (30.09.2010), Сергей Хос (29.09.2010)

----------


## Джигме

> А что от этого меняется в целом?
> Грубее скажу: вот нанимает себе влиятельный муж бандюков, чтоб они его "крышевали", прикрывали и всё такое.
> Потом он, в силу тех или иных причин, утрачивает своё влияние (теряет пост, связи...), и бандюки начинают его пользовать в своих целях.
> 
> Т.е. речь о этом: что если для благого дела используются некие "тёмные силы", то рано или поздно может наступить момент, когда за это придётся "расплачиваться".
> 
> И если не наставнику-йогину, державшему благодаря своему могуществу сурового злобного духа в подчинении, то его потомкам или последователям, прибегавшим к его помощи, придётся за всё это "платить" по особому счёту...
> 
>  Ибо "тёмные силы" -- как желудок: бывшего добра не помнят.


Ну так Падмасамбхава это и предсказывал. Что в кали югу многие демоны, связанные обетами и клятвами не вредить учению нарушат их. Так что тенденция ясна.

----------


## Джигме

> кстати тот, кто поклоняется гьялпо - позже внезапно умирают от инфаркта
> Эти духи живут в сердце и вызывают болезни сердца...
> и живут в заброшенных храмах, молельных домах... становятся маленькими, похожими на собак... а если им начинаю поклоняться - делаются огромными и наглыми....



Очень многие духи, не только гьялпо, зависят от подношений и почетаний. Потому и требуют от людей того.  Бескорыстной помощи от них не дождешься. от гьялпо тем более. Ну Пехар только наверное исключение.

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> становятся маленькими, похожими на собак... а если им начинаю поклоняться - делаются огромными и наглыми...


 Это из тибетского фольклора? )

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Бескорыстной помощи от них не дождешься. от гьялпо тем более. Ну Пехар только наверное исключение.


А Вы лично делали пуджу Пехару?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ну так Падмасамбхава это и предсказывал. Что в кали югу многие демоны, связанные обетами и клятвами не вредить учению нарушат их. Так что тенденция ясна.


Злобные духи, они вообще клятвы соблюдать не склонны, по природу своей: как только слабеет могущество их "хозяина/хозяев" (что и характерно для Кали-юги) -- встречай проблемы.
И чтоб это понять и предвидеть, не нужно быть Падмасамбхавой.

----------


## Юй Кан

> кстати тот, кто поклоняется гьялпо - позже внезапно умирают от инфаркта


Вообще смерть от инфаркта -- не самая лютая. В силу того, что наступает она именно внезапно. : )
Т.е. этим пугать -- наивно. %)
Тем паче, что статистики такой ведь нету, а?

----------


## Джигме

> А Вы лично делали пуджу Пехару?


Нет. Вот Легпе с удовольствием сделал бы, но передачи нет. И она, как я выяснил сложная.

----------


## Джигме

> Злобные духи, они вообще клятвы соблюдать не склонны, по природу своей: как только слабеет могущество их "хозяина/хозяев" (что и характерно для Кали-юги) -- встречай проблемы.
> И чтоб это понять и предвидеть, не нужно быть Падмасамбхавой.


Ну не все такие. Вон Дордже Легпа тоже  Буддизму противился, с Падмасамбхавой воевал сильно, но теперь очень мирный и добрый защитник :Smilie:  Один из защитников Дзогчена.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ну не все такие. Вон Дордже Легпа тоже  Буддизму противился, с Падмасамбхавой воевал сильно, но теперь очень мирный и добрый защитник Один из защитников Дзогчена.


Мысль, которая подразумевалась: "Кали-юга ещё продолжается, а не уже заканчивается. Потому..."
Понятно?
А от кого нужно защищать Дзогчен такими мирными и добрыми защитниками? От Кали-юги? : )

----------


## Neroli

А гьялпо к какому из шести миров сансары относятся?

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Нет. Вот Легпе с удовольствием сделал бы, но передачи нет. И она, как я выяснил сложная.


Эт я к тому спросил, что большинство тут на форуме говорят то, что сами не видели, не знают на собственном опыте, а только пересказывают чужие слова по десятому кругу.
Пусть про Пехара скажет тот, кто выполнял практику Пехару. 
Если Е.С. Сакья Тризин делает пуджу Пехару, то на это есть ряд причин. И к тому же - а много ли среди нас  сильных тантриков как Сакья Тризин?

Я слышал не один раз от нигмапинских учителей и от ННР, что "подсесть" на Пехара также опасно.  Воздействовать Пехар может и не очень положительно, тем более на "неокрепшие" умы.  Установив связь, не так просто потом с неё соскочить. Лучше не вовлекаться и не увлекаться такими практиками, без них можно обойтись. 
 Сам я ритуал Дордже Легпе  пару раз выполнял. Для чего - объясняться не буду, но всё было благополучно.

----------


## Ruslan

Я однажды уже дискутировал на эту тему на здешнем форуме, когда практиковал в традиции НК. Не буду спорить о том, кто прав, а кто нет, но что лично меня расстраивало, так это отношение со стороны "сострадательных" братьев и сестер из других традиций тибетского буддизма, когда про тебя пишут что-то вроде "Да он вообще Шугденовец, сторонник дьявола (именно дьявола!)" или "все, кто практиковал в НК прокляты, поскольку были связаны с этим культом", "забанить его, выкинуть из форума!!!" и в таком духе. И это при том, что человек мог даже не получать практику самого Шугдена. Послушав и почитав такое просто начинаешь задумываться, а где ж то великое сострадание, которым гордится тибетский буддизм и которого нет в Хинаяне?! Где бодхичитта, если человек из Тхеравады (как говорят Хинаяны - Малой Колесницы) адекватно старается исследовать вопрос, а братья и сестры из Ваджраяны с великим "состраданием" тебя отвергают и отрекаются? Что же получается?! Вся практика сводится к интеллектуальному пониманию и пустой софистике, плюс часик-другой "практики" дома???
Я согласен по поводу того, что такие ребята, как Alexander_Rein весьма неадекватны в своем поведении, но зачем же клеймить всех и так относиться?!

----------

Svarog (30.09.2010), Аким Иваныч (30.09.2010), Алексей Е (01.10.2010), Джигме (30.09.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (30.09.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (30.09.2010)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Руслан, это специфика интернет общения ). Те кто действительно достиг каких-то успехов в практике, как правило, на форумах не сидят. 



> Вся практика сводится к интеллектуальному пониманию и пустой софистике


Имхо это главная проблема современных буддистов, вне зависимости от традиций. 
Так или иначе, все мы не будды, вокруг не Девачен, у всех свои омрачения, все так или иначе пытаемся пробудиться в меру своих способностей. Не будьте так строги  :Smilie:

----------

Ruslan (30.09.2010), Алексей Е (01.10.2010), Джигме (30.09.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

Про сострадание.
Одному йогину поднесли отрез сукна. Он жил в пещере в которой была сделан дверь и окно. Он положил сукно у окна, а вор зная что ему поднесли сукно ночью засунуд в окно руку и стал шарится, пытаясь его украсть. У йогина была палка , он схватил вора за руку и стал бить палкой говоря - Ом мани пад ме хум.
Вор был в шоке, еле вырвался и убегая все время говорил - Ом ма ни пад ме хум.
Подбежал к мосту и увидел там огнедышащих прета - сказал мантры и они пропали.

----------


## Dondhup

Прежде чем задумываться о чужой бодхичитте стоит породить свою  :Wink:

----------


## Иван Денисов

> А гьялпо к какому из шести миров сансары относятся?


Гьялпо присутствуют во всех мирах сансары.  Среди них есть и существа ада и животные и пр. Но больше всего их среди богов.

----------


## Ruslan

> Прежде чем задумываться о чужой бодхичитте стоит породить свою


Согласен, но йогин наверняка имел определенной степени реализацию, чтобы знать о благих последствиях своего поступка!  :Wink:  Можно, конечно, попробовать применить один метод для всех - палкой с Ом Ма Ни Пад Ме Хум  :Big Grin: , но что-то я сомневаюсь, что ВСЕМ это принесет пользу! Хорошо, если вообще не отвратит с Пути!  :Smilie:

----------

Алексей Е (01.10.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Про сострадание.
> Одному йогину поднесли отрез сукна. Он жил в пещере в которой была сделан дверь и окно. Он положил сукно у окна, а вор зная что ему поднесли сукно ночью засунуд в окно руку и стал шарится, пытаясь его украсть. У йогина была палка , он схватил вора за руку и стал бить палкой говоря - Ом мани пад ме хум.
> Вор был в шоке, еле вырвался и убегая все время говорил - Ом ма ни пад ме хум.
> Подбежал к мосту и увидел там огнедышащих прета - сказал мантры и они пропали.


Забавная параллель между ваджраянской и дзэнской притчами *о сострадании*. : )

Старец Рекан жил простой жизнью в хижине у подножия горы. 
Однажды вечером в нее забрался вор и, убедившись, что взять нечего, собрался уходить. Тут как раз вернулся Рекан, увидел вора и удержал его. "Вы проделали большой путь, чтобы посетить меня, -- сказал он грабителю, -- и не должны уйти с пустыми руками. Пожалуйста, возьмите в дар мою одежду". Ошеломленный вор взял одежду и удалился. 
Голый Рекан остался сидеть, глядя на луну. "Бедный мальчик! -- пробормотал он. -- Самого главного моего богатства он и не заметил. Жаль, что я не могу подарить ему эту луну".

----------

Светлана Тарасевич (30.09.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Гьялпо присутствуют во всех мирах сансары.  Среди них есть и существа ада и животные и пр. Но больше всего их среди богов.


Правда? и животные есть?
А я считал, что это существа как минимум рупалоки.

----------


## Юй Кан

Вообще, "гьялпо" -- классное слово, ёмкое и не затёртое!
Рацпредложение: а давайте введём его в БФ как замену для пошлого, унизительного и явно тиртхического "тролль"? : )

----------


## Сергей Хос

Форумный тролль - это, скорее, бхута.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Форумный тролль - это, скорее, бхута.


Неправда Ваша, Сергей! 
_bhuuta_ имеет столько значений, что лучше его не использовать для таких целей, чтоб не задеть, в частности (не буду цитировать всего, чтоб окончательно не запутать):



> -- a great devotee or ascetic; 
> -- name of Shiva;
> -- name of a priest of the gods...


: )

----------


## Джигме

> А гьялпо к какому из шести миров сансары относятся?





> Гьялпо присутствуют во всех мирах сансары.  Среди них есть и существа ада и животные и пр. Но больше всего их среди богов.



Гьялпо это один из восьми классов  Претта, то есть голодных духов. Большинство защитников тоже из класса голодных духов. Ямараджа вроде то же.

----------

Neroli (30.09.2010)

----------


## Джигме

> А от кого нужно защищать Дзогчен такими мирными и добрыми защитниками? От Кали-юги? : )


Защищают от нарушителей самай (блокируют сознание и могут реально по башке настучать) и помогают хорошим практикам.

----------


## Джигме

> Эт я к тому спросил, что большинство тут на форуме говорят то, что сами не видели, не знают на собственном опыте, а только пересказывают чужие слова по десятому кругу.
> Пусть про Пехара скажет тот, кто выполнял практику Пехару. 
> Если Е.С. Сакья Тризин делает пуджу Пехару, то на это есть ряд причин. И к тому же - а много ли среди нас  сильных тантриков как Сакья Тризин?
> 
> Я слышал не один раз от нигмапинских учителей и от ННР, что "подсесть" на Пехара также опасно.  Воздействовать Пехар может и не очень положительно, тем более на "неокрепшие" умы.  Установив связь, не так просто потом с неё соскочить. Лучше не вовлекаться и не увлекаться такими практиками, без них можно обойтись. 
>  Сам я ритуал Дордже Легпе  пару раз выполнял. Для чего - объясняться не буду, но всё было благополучно.


ЧННР и говорил что чувствовал сам на себе влияние гьялпо. И даже Пехер тоже оказывает влияние на сознание (появляется нервозность, психическая неуравновешенность). Это связанно не с тем что Пехар плохой, а с тем что весь класс гьялпо оказывает такое воздействие на ум людей. Короче что то типа радиации, близко подошел, дозу получил.
Сакья Тризин много чего делать может. Нам с ним не равняться. 
Делал несколько раз пуджу трем защитникам особо связвнным с Дзогченом: Экаджати, Рахула и Дордже Легпа. Из них только Легпа мирской.  Никаких негативных влияний не чувствовал. А вот когда заказывал службу Палден Лхамо, то в эти дни чувствовалась какая-то нервозность. Но Палден Лхамо вроде не гьялпо и не мирской защитник. Может личная реакция такая?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Защищают от нарушителей самай (блокируют сознание и могут реально по башке настучать) и помогают хорошим практикам.


Если дзогчен как таковой -- _без последователей/практиков_ -- лишь умозрительная абстракция, то тем самым практикующие Дзогчен оберегаются от неких негативных (казалось бы) переживаний, способствующих, де-факто, порождению опыта как самозащиты, так и проявления сострадания?

----------


## Джигме

> Если дзогчен как таковой -- _без последователей/практиков_ -- лишь умозрительная абстракция, то тем самым практикующие Дзогчен оберегаются от неких негативных (казалось бы) переживаний, способствующих, де-факто, порождению опыта как самозащиты, так и проявления сострадания?



Дзогчен это не умозрительная абстракция, это учение, метод достижения просветления.
Не все события и переживания способствуют накоплению и получению опыта. Можно один раз позволить ребенку упасть и ударится об угол чтобы он получил опыт и никогда так больше не делал. Но если он попытается спрыгнуть не с дивана на пол, а с крыши дома, его нужно уберечь от такого действия.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Дзогчен это не умозрительная абстракция, это учение, метод достижения просветления.


Учение, лечение, защита... -- без последователей/практиков -- абстракция. %)



> Не все события и переживания способствуют накоплению и получению опыта. Можно один раз позволить ребенку упасть и ударится об угол чтобы он получил опыт и никогда так больше не делал. Но если он попытается спрыгнуть не с дивана на пол, а с крыши дома, его нужно уберечь от такого действия.


Сорь, но, полагаю, "детям" (в любом уничижительном смысле) нечего делать в Дзогчен.
Иными словами: если, невзирая на возраст, нет ни ума, ни страха -- обретай сам и первое, и второе.
Для помощи же "дитю", пратикующему тот же Дзогчен, нужен наставник, а не лютый монстр-защитник, способный сам нарушать самаи.

----------


## Dondhup

> Гьялпо это один из восьми классов  Претта, то есть голодных духов. Большинство защитников тоже из класса голодных духов. Ямараджа вроде то же.


А в каких текстах об этом говорится?

----------

Neroli (30.09.2010)

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> ЧННР и говорил что чувствовал сам на себе влияние гьялпо. И даже Пехер тоже оказывает влияние на сознание (появляется нервозность, психическая неуравновешенность). Это связанно не с тем что Пехар плохой, а с тем что весь класс гьялпо оказывает такое воздействие на ум людей. Короче что то типа радиации, близко подошел, дозу получил.
> Сакья Тризин много чего делать может. Нам с ним не равняться. 
> Делал несколько раз пуджу трем защитникам особо связвнным с Дзогченом: Экаджати, Рахула и Дордже Легпа. Из них только Легпа мирской.  Никаких негативных влияний не чувствовал. А вот когда заказывал службу Палден Лхамо, то в эти дни чувствовалась какая-то нервозность. Но Палден Лхамо вроде не гьялпо и не мирской защитник. Может личная реакция такая?


Всё правильно. 
Палден Лхамо, она же Дэва Ремати, она же Экаджати; Самантабхадри, проявившаяся защитницей Дхармы. Передачи у меня на П.Лхамо нет. Практикующие люди рассказывают, что это очень мощная защитница, и на просьбы реакция богини может достаточно резкой. Например, просит чел устранить препятствия на пути практики, ну и получает соответственно, то чего просил. Какие у нас могут быть препятствия? - По большему счету, это то, к чему мы так сильно привязаны и цепляемся в этой нашей сансарной жизни, чем мы дорожим. И вот эти "препятствия" можно сказать скальпелем по живому устранены. А готовы ли мы к такому резкому повороту в своей жизни? Так что поосторожней надо быть со своими пожеланиями и  молитвенными просьбами, повнимательней. ))

ННР до недавнего времени передачу-лунг на Рахулу не давал. Объясняя, что это тоже очень мощное воздействие. Но теперь уже вроде как второй год как дает. Объясняется это подходящим временем и ситуацией, и  ННР считает, что теперь такое время. Вообще- то, большинство своих действий, дарование учений, передачи, открытие терма, Намкай Норбу Ринпоче согласует с богиней Гома Дэви.

----------

Джигме (30.09.2010)

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Я однажды уже дискутировал на эту тему на здешнем форуме, когда практиковал в традиции НК. Не буду спорить о том, кто прав, а кто нет, но что лично меня расстраивало, так это отношение со стороны "сострадательных" братьев и сестер из других традиций тибетского буддизма, когда про тебя пишут что-то вроде "Да он вообще Шугденовец, сторонник дьявола (именно дьявола!)" или "все, кто практиковал в НК прокляты, поскольку были связаны с этим культом", "забанить его, выкинуть из форума!!!" и в таком духе. И это при том, что человек мог даже не получать практику самого Шугдена.


Да, сложилась странная нездоровая ситуация вокруг Новой Кадампы только потому что Геше Келсанг Гьятсо не согласен с Далай-ламой 14,  не отрекся от одного из дхармапал, продолжает поклонятся ему, как это делали предыдущие ламы, его учителя, в том числе и учителя нынешнего Далай-ламы.
И конечно у Новой Кадампы сектанский подход в отличие от передовых  несектанских взглядов Далай-ламы 14. Но посмотрите на историю - Так уж  много ли было внесектарных учителей? Можно по пальцам перечислить. Зато большинство лам и иерархов восхваляли свои школы и воззрения своих школ и уничижали и боролись против влияния друг школ и их "ошибочных" воззрений. Но значит ли это, что книжные  труды, линие прередачи эти сектарных учителей какие-то неправильные? Пабонка Ринпоче был сторонником крайне традиционных консервативных  гелугпинских взглядов, но до сих пор в Гелуг  большинство садхан составлены именно Пабонком Ринпоче. В наше время нигмапинцы получают передачи у лам Сарма, а Сарма получают передачи Старых Переводов. Что же теперь не пользоваться садханами Пабонки Ринпоче? Он ведь тоже можно сказать "шугденовец"! )))
 В Новой Кадампе все книги плохие? "Дьявольские"?
В Новой Кадампе очень усиленно практикуют Ваджрайогини. Говорят, что  Геше Келсанг написал очень грамотные обширные труды-комментарии на Ваджрайогини. Но застращали нас "сотоной", и мы  теперь туда "ни-ни..." Хотя большинство лам на Западе именно по этим трудам Геше Келсанга и изучают тантру Ваджрайогини.
Или счас тут скажут, что  значит и Ваджрайогини у них там какая-то неправильная?  :Wink:

----------


## Гьялцен

> Уважаемый Владимир! Я понял Вашу мысль. 
> 
> То есть теперь Вы решили сместить акцент на "мою неблагую карму" и благополучно уклониться от ответов на остальные вопросы, а особенно на вопрос № 5.


Хм... Этернал, а попробуйте прокоментировать вот это: 

Дорогие практикующие в монастырях и центрах Карма Кагью,



13 августа 2010г. я встречался с Его Святейшеством Далай Ламой в 9 утра в Дхарамсале в резиденции Его Святейшества. Мы беседовали примерно полтора часа и произошел очень важный и подробный обмен мнениями касательно разногласий по поводу нынешнего перерождения Кармапы и их возможного разрешения. Хотя этот вопрос нелегко решить, так как он связан также с политикой Китая и Индии, я уверен, что с благословением и поддержкой Его Святейшества Далай Ламы будет найдено мирное решение, которое принесет пользу линии Карма Кагью, а также тибетскому буддизму в целом. 



Шамарпа
Взято отсюда: http://www.karmapa.ru/

----------

Ринчен Намгьял (30.09.2010)

----------


## Майя П

> Вообще смерть от инфаркта -- не самая лютая. В силу того, что наступает она именно внезапно. : )
> Т.е. этим пугать -- наивно. %)
> Тем паче, что статистики такой ведь нету, а?


сердце связано каналами с головным мозгом - поэтому процесс паралелльно в мозгах  :Mad: , префронтальная кора, лимбическая система, височная зона = слабоумие, нарушение адаптации в социуме и прочее...(у каждого типа существ - есть любимые места в теле)
а по поводу статистки: есть три вида лжи: ложь, наглая ложь и статистика  :Cool: 
тем более ее просто можно подогнать.... :Cry:

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Хм... Этернал, а попробуйте прокоментировать вот это:


Никак не буду комментировать.

Во-первых, тут народ и так сидит и жадно ожидает, когда меня забанят за оффтоп. Зачем мне кого-то лишний раз радовать?  :Smilie: 

В-вторых, я с этими "попробуйте прокомментировать" и так не в выгодной ситуации - зачем мне писать по 10 абзацев и для кого? Для тех людей, которые в ответ напишут лишь "сам дурак"? ... Я же не нанимался здесь производить агитацию перед всем совхозом, не правда ли?  :Smilie: 

В-третьих (см. п.2) - если хотите, чтобы я что-то прокомментировал, так я это уже сделал. Поэтому, уж будьте добры, при большом желании - откройте новую тему (ее, правда, быстро прикроют всякие "политкорректные" товарищи), затем сначала ответьте по всем моим 5 + 10 + 4 пунктам, а уж тогда можно будет продолжать дискуссию. Ибо в существующем положении - это не дискуссия вовсе.




> ... произошел очень важный и подробный обмен мнениями касательно разногласий по поводу нынешнего перерождения Кармапы и их возможного разрешения.


Произошел - ну и отлично! Для меня гораздо важнее следовать наставлениям своих Учителей. А уж они пусть между собою договариваются.

----------


## Юй Кан

> сердце связано каналами с головным мозгом - поэтому процесс паралелльно в мозгах , префронтальная кора, лимбическая система, височная зона = слабоумие, нарушение адаптации в социуме и прочее...(у каждого типа существ - есть любимые места в теле)
> а по поводу статистки: есть три вида лжи: ложь, наглая ложь и статистика 
> тем более ее просто можно подогнать....


Ну, не надо опять и опять щедро сорить словами: инфаркт -- это инфаркт, а чьи-то любимые места -- это любимые места.
А то выходит, что чуть у кого инфаркт (слабоумие, нарушение адаптации в социуме и прочее...) -- сразу гьялпо виноваты... : ))

О статистике же вопрос был и есть риторическим. Ибо понятно, что инфа про связь инфарктов с гьялпо и о "любимых местах каждого типа существ" -- неверифицируема. : )

Потому снимите чёрные? Они Вам не идут, да и вообще -- толком видеть мешают же... ; )

----------


## Джыш



----------

Юй Кан (30.09.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

В народе говорят: "Верю всякому зверю, а тебе, [гьялпо] ежу -- по-го-жу..." : ))

----------


## Гьямцо

> ...
>  Что же теперь не пользоваться садханами Пабонки Ринпоче? Он ведь тоже можно сказать "шугденовец"! )))
>  В Новой Кадампе все книги плохие? "Дьявольские"?
> В Новой Кадампе очень усиленно практикуют Ваджрайогини. Говорят, что  Геше Келсанг написал очень грамотные обширные труды-комментарии на Ваджрайогини. Но застращали нас "сотоной", и мы  теперь туда "ни-ни..." Хотя большинство лам на Западе именно по этим трудам Геше Келсанга и изучают тантру Ваджрайогини.
> Или счас тут скажут, что  значит и Ваджрайогини у них там какая-то неправильная?


По сути вы транслируете точку зрения Г.К.Г.
Скажем так: 100 лет назад была одна ситуация, 50 лет назад – другая, а сейчас третья. Все меняется…
Что касается этого 



> Хотя большинство лам на Западе именно по этим трудам Геше Келсанга и изучают тантру Ваджрайогини.


утверждения, то оно и вовсе выглядит странновато. Что ж это за ламы такие, что без комментариев Г.К.Г. эту тантру изучить не могут?
А если они к тому же являются учениками, например, ЕСДЛ, то и Ваджрайогини у них неправильная, да. Поскольку говорится, что в тантре корень всего – это гуру-йога.

----------

Dondhup (30.09.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> По сути вы транслируете точку зрения Г.К.Г.
> Скажем так: 100 лет назад была одна ситуация, 50 лет назад – другая, а сейчас третья. Все меняется…


Т.е. через двадцать лет, при следующем Далай-ламе опять могут разрешить практику Шукдена? А практику Пехара наоборот запретить?

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> По сути вы транслируете точку зрения Г.К.Г..


Думайте что хотите, мне фиолетово. Ничью точку зрения я не транслирую, а пытаюсь разобраться. Не надо меня приклеивать к одному из противоборствующих лагерей.






> утверждения, то оно и вовсе выглядит странновато. Что ж это за ламы такие, что без комментариев Г.К.Г. эту тантру изучить не могут?


Изучите англоязычные сайты. Считается, что на сегодняший день у Г.К.Г. один из лучших развернутых комментариев на ВЙ. Но это не означает, что при этом отсутствуют другие источники.



> А если они к тому же являются учениками, например, ЕСДЛ, то и Ваджрайогини у них неправильная, да.


Не все кругом  являются учениками ЕСДЛ. Кстати про английскую книжку Геше Келсанга с комментариями  по тантре ВЙ знают и  читали ламы не только из Новой Кадампы. 



> Поскольку говорится, что в тантре корень всего – это гуру-йога.


Видите ли, линии передачи настолько переплетаются, что проследить "кошерность" очень сложно. 
Эт что ж получается, у ЕСДЛ  предыдущие учителя уже не включены в его гуру-йогу? 
Про Ваджрайогини Вы бред написали. Человек может не практиковать Шугдена и вообще не принадлежать к Новой Кадампе или любой другой школе, но тантра Ваджрайогини - она и есть тантра Ваджрайогини. И наверняка,  ВЙ  от ЕСДЛ или от ГК - у них один источник. При этом  никто не заставляет и не призывает получать ванг ВЙ от Геше Келсанга, становиться его учеником и считать его своим ваджрным учителем. Но практикуют они такую же Наро Кхачо, такие же 11 йог.

----------


## Нико

> По сути вы транслируете точку зрения Г.К.Г.
> Скажем так: 100 лет назад была одна ситуация, 50 лет назад – другая, а сейчас третья. Все меняется…
> Что касается этого 
> 
> утверждения, то оно и вовсе выглядит странновато. Что ж это за ламы такие, что без комментариев Г.К.Г. эту тантру изучить не могут?
> А если они к тому же являются учениками, например, ЕСДЛ, то и Ваджрайогини у них неправильная, да. Поскольку говорится, что в тантре корень всего – это гуру-йога.


Авторитет Пабонгки Ринпоче никто не отменял. Он -- по-прежнему автор большинства гелугпинских садхан и непревзойдённый мастер. 

Но тантре Ваджрайогини, слава богам, можно научиться у массы других наставников, помимо К.Г. Ещё остались в нашем мире такие люди.

----------

Аким Иваныч (30.09.2010)

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

Поддерживать НК - бред, т.к. это фанатики и экстремисты от Гелуг, а чем страшен фанатизм и сектантские взгляды все мы знаем. Я бы таких людей не стал поддерживать даже "виртуально" или "частично". 
С другой стороны говорить, что НК - черти, а остальная часть Гелуг - ангелочки, было бы тоже смешно. Линия передачи у НК такая же как и у остальной Гелуг (за исключением пресловутого геше). Маститых лам Гелуг (да запрета ЕСДЛ культа) тоже можно считать шугденовцами. Пабонка Дечен Ньингпо (культовая фигура для Гелуг) видел ДШ в чистых видениях. Но Пабонка считается воплощением Херуки и многие ламы Гелуг очень почитают его. Пабонка переработал много садхан и обещал ученикам очень скорую Реализацию, если будут практиковать именно так, как сказал он. Так что казус получается серьезный. 
Кстати, вопрос к знающим людям, чью сторону принял Тулку Пабонки?

----------

Аким Иваныч (30.09.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (30.09.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

Спасибо на добром слове.....
Теперь мы фанатики и экстремисты.
Вы часом гьялпо не практикуете?
Больно стиль похож.

Одним махом людей с которыми Вы даже виртуально не знакомы оболгали - и Ринпоче и геше и простых монахов, 
целые монастыри и Дхарма центры.
Раньше я наивно думал что сектантство бывает только в гелуг, но общение на БФ показало что далеко не только.
Результат практики Вашей любимой школы - налицо.

Логос -  Вы то ж так думаете раз сказали "спасибо"?

----------


## Майя П

> Ну, не надо опять и опять щедро сорить словами: [/COLOR]


в буддизме, в мировой философии: микрокосм есть проекция макрокосма.... или что то подобное...... всего навсего....  :Big Grin:  познание себя - самое сложное.... тогда и проблем не будет.... и любая медитация - есть активация своих возможностей

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> Спасибо на добром слове.....
> Теперь мы фанатики и экстремисты.
> Вы часом гьялпо не практикуете?
> Больно стиль похож.
> 
> Одним махом людей с которыми Вы даже виртуально не знакомы оболгали - и Ринпоче и геше и простых монахов, 
> целые монастыри и Дхарма центры.
> Раньше я наивно думал что сектантство бывает только в гелуг, но общение на БФ показало что далеко не только.
> Результат практики Вашей любимой школы - налицо.
> ...


Я "спасибо" поставил"в поддержку утверждения о том что поддерживать НК - бред, как и всякий экстремизм и фанатизм. Всех гелуг-па я экстремистами или фанатиками не считаю) 
Насчет гьялпо и пр. я видел достаточно людей в той или иной мере зависимых от мирских духов, даже имеющих вполне наглядные сиддхи от них, однако в конечном итоге ни к чему такое "сотрудничество" не приводит. Если сошел ДШ с пути праведного ) то следует оставить всякую его поддержку, не гоняться за помощью в деньгах от него или китайцев - все оно боком выйдет в конечном итоге. Экстремизм и убийства, сектанство и фанатизм - крайне отрицательные вещи.

----------

Dondhup (30.09.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

Тех гелугпинцев которые хорошо относится к другим линиям и слушают Учения  и получают ванги в других линиях, НК  не любит больше чем ньингмапинцев или кагьюпинцев - убили то шугртенцы гелугпиского геше с учениками.

Вот и Аким Иваныч против гелуг.

----------


## Джигме

> А в каких текстах об этом говорится?


В книгах и лекциях ЧННР об этом рассказывал. Потом в книге Мачиг Лабдон : "Отсекая надежду и страх" об этом написано. Еще об этом написано в собрании учений восьми херук.

----------

Dondhup (30.09.2010), Neroli (30.09.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

Спасибо, посмотрю.
Мне интересно где конкретно сказано что гьялпо - прета.

----------


## Юй Кан

> в буддизме, в мировой философии: микрокосм есть проекция макрокосма.... или что то подобное...... всего навсего....  познание себя - самое сложное.... тогда и проблем не будет.... и любая медитация - есть активация своих возможностей


У меня стойкое ощущение, что этот Ваш очередной демагогико-космический сор порождён не Вами лично, а овладевшим Вашим умом гьялпо ака троллем или чем-то подобным по имени "всего навсего".
Держите его под контррролллем, активизируя свои возможности, а то забанят же опять... %)

----------


## Нико

> Кстати, вопрос к знающим людям, чью сторону принял Тулку Пабонки?[


Насколько я знаю, на перерождения Пабонгки был наложен запрет. Это меня малость удивляет. Если вы знаете больше меня -- поправьте.

----------

Ринчен Намгьял (01.10.2010)

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Вот и Аким Иваныч против гелуг.


Бу-га-га.
Это откуда такие выводы? 
Я от многих учителей учения получал, в том числе и гелукпинских учителей: Богдо-геген Ринпоче, Еше Лодой Ринпоче, геше Дугда в Калмыкии.
На самом деле здесь на форуме я только у Вас, Андрей, вижу такие упертые консервативные взгляды по многим вопросам.  Когда-то "истина" для Вас была только в Гелуг, а вот прошло время и Вы теперь и Ньингму  признаёте. Поэтому никогда не говорите "никогда", глядишь и против Дзогчен-общины свои выпады прекратите и "сатанинский" Бон, который Вам поперёк горла встал, тоже признаете. 
 Ваши и некоторых других участников наивные взгляды не выдерживают никакой критики и логического анализа. Вот я и согласился с тем сообщением, которое Ruslan написал, что такие как Вы только и горазды навешивать понятия "дьявол", "практик гьялпо" и т.п. И по книгам и линии приемственности Геше Келсанга - у вас тоже тоже неувязочка выходит. Вам бы всё взять и сжечь; так выходит, что и тантру Ваджрайогини заодно  сожжёте, так как комментарий на эту тантру составил Геше Келсанг и как сказано выше, что такая Ваджрайогини - "неправильная"! Тогда по Вашей странной логике придётся и труды Пабонки Ринпоче сжечь и многих других. Так?
 И конечно, если что-то не сходится с Вашими умопостроениями, и кто-то имеет другую точку зрения - то значит это непременно гьялпо практикуют. ))))

----------

Ринчен Намгьял (01.10.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

"Это откуда такие выводы? "
Вы спасибо поставили под этим сообщением
"С другой стороны говорить, что НК - черти, а остальная часть Гелуг - ангелочки, было бы тоже смешно. Линия передачи у НК такая же как и у остальной Гелуг (за исключением пресловутого геше). Маститых лам Гелуг (да запрета ЕСДЛ культа) тоже можно считать шугденовцами. Пабонка Дечен Ньингпо (культовая фигура для Гелуг) видел ДШ в чистых видениях. Но Пабонка считается воплощением Херуки и многие ламы Гелуг очень почитают его. Пабонка переработал много садхан и обещал ученикам очень скорую Реализацию, если будут практиковать именно так, как сказал он. Так что казус получается серьезный. "


"Я от многих учителей учения получал, в том числе и гелукпинских учителей: Богдо-геген Ринпоче, Еше Лодой Ринпоче, геше Дугда в Калмыкии."

Неувязочка получается с Вашим "спасибо", Вы ж гелугпинких Учителей перечисляет.

"На самом деле здесь на форуме я только у Вас, Андрей, вижу такие упертые консервативные взгляды по многим вопросам.  Когда-то "истина" для Вас была только в Гелуг, а вот прошло время и Вы теперь и Ньингму  признаёте. "
Я никогда не говорил что кагью, ньингма или сакья - плохие или не буддийские школы. Более того если бы сказал - жто было бы нарушением самаи.

"Поэтому никогда не говорите "никогда", глядишь и против Дзогчен-общины свои выпады прекратите и "сатанинский" Бон, который Вам поперёк горла встал, тоже признаете. "
Какие выпады против ДО, поподробней можно?
Что касается бон то "сатанинским! Вы его назвали, я этого никогда не говорил. Мои Учителя мне говррили что бон не ведет к Просветлению, я специально спрашивал. У Вас другое мнение. Кто-то считает, что единственное верное Учение -это христианство,  или считает что практика Дхармы можно сочетать с практикой агни-йоги. если обсуждать эти вопросы без перехода на личность и не приписывая другим того что они не говорили, то всем будет только проще. 

" Ваши и некоторых других участников наивные взгляды не выдерживают никакой критики и логического анализа."
Возможо, я не геше-лхарамба и не крутой нагпа. Часто ошибаюсь.

" Вот я и согласился с тем сообщением, которое Ruslan написал, что такие как Вы только и горазды навешивать понятия "дьявол", "практик гьялпо" и т.п. "
Ваше мнение обо мне и  хорошо.

"Вам бы всё взять и сжечь;"
Когда и где я это говорил? Это простите Ваши домыслы или Ваше представление обо мне, не соответствующее действительности.

" так выходит, что и тантру Ваджрайогини заодно  сожжёте, так как кмментарий на эту тантру составил Геше Келсанг и как сказано выше, что такая Ваджрайогини - "неправильная"! "
Это по Вашему логика? Тантра Ваджрайогини написана геше Келсаном? - Нет.

 Вы сами пишите что есть его комментарий. Но если человек (скажем некто абстрактный) например нарушил самаю и составил комментарий , то  это не значить что комментируемая им практика плохая.
Вон тиртик Ошо Праджняпармиту комментировал и что? 

"Тогда по Вашей странной логике придётся и труды Пабонки Ринпоче сжечь и многих других. Так?"
Это Ваша логика а не моя, что я выше и показал.

" И конечно, если что-то не сходится с Вашими умопостроениями, и кто-то имеет другую точку зрения - то значит это непременно гьялпо практикуют. ))))"
Не умонастроениями, а оскорблениями в адрес всех  гелугпинцев, когда вся школа объявляется "не ангелами и далее по тексту".

Вы меня знаете, я Вас нет. Фактически спор с анонимом.

Вот Вы наверно обеты  Бодхисаттвы принимали,  практикуете небось ригпа, Скажите, Вы воспринимаете меня как свою родную мать?
Я Вас в качестве таковой признаю  :Smilie:

----------


## Dondhup

"Поддерживать НК - бред, т.к. это фанатики и экстремисты от Гелуг"
Сколько тибетцев поддерживает НК?
Я таковых не встречал, ни среди тибетцев ни среди бурят и калмыков, а вот среди русских встречал. И на фотках протестных мероприятий за НК в основном европейские лица. Там может стоит убрать из фразы Гелуг и извиниться? Хотя бы перед форумчанами, который практикуют в этой традиции.

Вопрос. В бон есть практика гьялпо и прочих мирских духов? Мне вот один Учитель говорил, что в бон обращаются как в Прибежищу к нагам, я сам читал в тексте лет 10 назад  на русскоязычном сайте бон что принимают Прибежище в мандале местных духов.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Вопрос. В бон есть практика гьялпо и прочих мирских духов? Мне вот один Учитель говорил, что в бон обращаются как в Прибежищу к нагам, я сам читал в тексте лет 10 назад  на русскоязычном сайте бон что принимают Прибежище в мандале местных духов.


Андрей. Не начинайте снова. Вам уже надавно объясняли, что значение текста было несколько другое. Либо говорите какой текст (на который вы ссылаетесь) и дальше будет видно. Вон в одной из дхарани в Кангьюре - воздается хвала не только буддам и бодхисаттвам, но также богам и пр. Тоже скажем дружно  - ересь?

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (01.10.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (01.10.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

Олег, воздаяние хвалы - это одно а Прибежище - другое. 
А Вы Олег за нас не вступитесь?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Олег, воздаяние хвалы - это одно а Прибежище - другое. 
> А Вы Олег за нас не вступитесь?


Я знаю, что воздаяние хвалы и принятие Прибежища - несколько разные моменты. Бонские тексты мне приходилось переводить. И я не встречал там принятия Прибежища в духах. Потому и спрашиваю - где вы это видели? Лучше отвечать в личку, чтобы не вызвать очередной холивар, который никому не нужен.
Второй момент - за вас - за кого?

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> Спасибо на добром слове.....
> Теперь мы фанатики и экстремисты.
> Вы часом гьялпо не практикуете?
> Больно стиль похож.
> 
> Одним махом людей с которыми Вы даже виртуально не знакомы оболгали - и Ринпоче и геше и простых монахов, 
> целые монастыри и Дхарма центры.
> Раньше я наивно думал что сектантство бывает только в гелуг, но общение на БФ показало что далеко не только.
> Результат практики Вашей любимой школы - налицо.
> ...


Спасибо и Вам на добром слове, у Вас все кто имеет позицию, отличающуюся от Вашей, практикуют гьялпо  :Smilie: 
Кого я оболгал, если эти слова относятся ко мне? В каком месте я это сделал? То, что большие ламы Гелуг (многих из которых я лично очень уважаю) практиковали ДШ до его запрета? Если это для Вас открытие и новость, то поздравляю  :Smilie:  Или может для Вас новость, что Пабонка Ринпоче видел ДШ в чистых видениях? *Еще раз, где я кого-то оболгал?* 
Экстремистами от Гелуг я назвал как раз последователей Новой Кадампы, если Вы не поняли. 
P.S. это какими глазами нужно было прочесть мое сообщение, чтобы увидеть в нем "наезд на Гелуг"?  :Mad:  :EEK!: 
Всегда очень хорошо относился к Гелуг))))))

----------

Аким Иваныч (01.10.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (01.10.2010)

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Тантра Ваджрайогини написана геше Келсаном? - Нет.
> 
>  Вы сами пишите что есть его комментарий. Но если человек (скажем некто абстрактный) например нарушил самаю и составил комментарий , то  это не значить что комментируемая им практика плохая.


 Так Гьямцо сказал, что "то и Ваджрайогини у них неправильная, да." Вы это поддержали. Но как может быть "неправильная" Ваджрайогини, если линия передачи этой тантры  как в Новой Кадампе так и в Гелуг исходит из одного источника? 
А комментарий Вы конечно же  не читали, но осуждаете.

Как бы с грязной водой не выплеснуть и ребенка. Повнимательней!





> Вы меня знаете, я Вас нет. Фактически спор с анонимом.


Какое это имеет отношение к вопросу.  Или Вы тут общаетесь только с теми, с кем знакомы лично? У нас тут виртуальное общение, не забывайте. У многих есть всякие ники и аватарки. 



> Вот Вы наверно обеты  Бодхисаттвы принимали,  практикуете небось ригпа


Ну вот Вы опять за своё. Что я принимал или не принимал... Ригпа какое-то мне приписали... 




> Скажите, Вы воспринимаете меня как свою родную мать?
> Я Вас в качестве таковой признаю


Мама! Мамуля!  
Ну вот видите - признаю.  :Smilie:

----------

Ринчен Намгьял (01.10.2010)

----------


## Nara

В общем средством осуществления всего временного и непреходящего блага и счастья всех стремящихся к Свободе является именно Слово Победителя. Ведь только Будда избавлен от всевозможных ошибок при разъяснении того, что приемлемо и что неприемлемо.
По этому поводу в «Высшей тантре» сказано:
«Нет никого в этом мире, кто был бы более сведущ, чем Победитель.
Ибо, в отличие от остальных, познал сей Всезнающий все явления и высшую подлинную реальность.
Так не вступайте в противоречие со Словом, изреченным самим Провидцем.
Иначе, Его отвергая метод, Священною Дхармой поступитесь вы».
Таким образом, заповеданные Победителем драгоценные сутры и тантры являются высшими руководствами.
(...)
В «Кшитигарбха-сутре» сказано:
«Ученье слушай с верой и почтеньем, не презирай его. И не злословь
О том, кто проповедует. Почет оказывай ему - узри в нем Будду».
Согласно сказанному, смотря на [проповедующего] как на Будду и поднося ему «львиный трон», другие дары и почести, избавляйтесь от непочтительности. К тому же слушать надо так, как сказано в «Уровнях Бодхисаттв»: (1) не допуская [высокомерия и презрения] и (2) не обращая внимания на пять возможных недостатков проповедующего. Не допускать высокомерия - значит:
(а) слушать вовремя,
(б) оказывать почести,
(в) угождать,
(г) не гневаться,
(д) исполнять [указания] и
(е) не придираться.
Не допускать презрения - значит почитать Дхарму и проповедующего и не принижать их. Не обращать внимания на пять возможных недостатков - значит отбрасывать такие мысли: «Поскольку [проповедующий] (1) нравственно неустойчив, (2) низкого происхождения, (3) некрасив, (4) не одарен красноречием, (5) употребляет грубые слова и ругательства - слушать его не буду».
(...)
Предвзятость - это привязанность к своей традиции и нетерпимость к другим духовным традициям. Обнаружив в себе подобную [установку], надо [ее] отбросить. Ведь сказано в «Пратимокше Бодхисаттвы»:
«Оставив в стороне собственное мнение, с почтением углубляйся в сочинения Руководителей и Наставников».
(...)
Раз вы услышали [от Учителя] хоть один стих [Дхармы], то, даже если [он] нарушает нравственность и т.п., вы должны быть безразличны к этому. Ведь в «Облаке драгоценностей» сказано:
«Осознавая, что от вверения Учителю растет благое и уменьшается неблагое, воспринимайте [своего] духовного Руководителя - учен он или нет, сведущ или несведущ, нравственен или безнравственен - как [Всемирного] Учителя. Как радуетесь и верите [Всемирному] Учителю, так же верьте и радуйтесь Руководителю. Благодаря почитанию и уважению Наставников наполнятся еще неполные Собрания [заслуг для] Пробуждения, и избавитесь от оставшихся клеш. Думая об этом, вы возрадуетесь и в благом будете брать с них пример, а в неблагом - не будете».
И в «Вопросах Раудры» говорится:
«Домохозяин! Если Бодхисаттва, стремящийся получить наставление и читать [тексты], выслушает или получит у кого-нибудь наставление [хоть в одну] шлоку о даянии, нравственности, терпении, усердии, медитации, мудрости или накоплении Собраний на Пути Бодхисаттвы, то пусть он оказывает этому Наставнику почтение [в благодарность за] Дхарму. Если столько кальп, сколько терминов, слов и букв содержит эта шлока, непрерывно служить ему и почитать этого Наставника всеми богатствами, почестями да подношениями, и то, домохозяин, еще не было бы вполне оказано Наставнику должное почтение, - что уж говорить о не [таком великом] почитании?!»
(...)
[Может возникнуть сомнение:] Необходимо слушаться Учителя, но, если почитаемый Учитель поведет нас по неправильному пути или велит сделать что-то, противоречащее Трем Обетам, нужно ведь будет слушаться?!
По этому поводу в «Виная-сутре» сказано:
«Если скажет [делать] неправедное, откажись».
И в «Облаке драгоценностей» говорится:
«В благом следуйте ему, а в неблагом перечьте».
Поэтому [в том случае] не надо слушать его указаний.
В двенадцатой джатаке ясно [показано], что не следует совершать недостойное. Однако нельзя на этом основании быть непочтительным к [Благому Другу], презирать, порицать его и т.п. Поэтому и говорится в «Пятидесяти [строфах] об Учителе»:
«Если достойным образом не можешь веление исполнить, - объясни причину».
(...)
И великий мудрец Шантипа в своем сочинении «Толкование трудных мест «Черного врага» цитирует:
«Если ты не почитаешь за Учителя того, от кого услышал хоть строфу Ученья,
То переродишься ты собакой сотню раз, а затем ты мясником родишься».


Эта тема про "Обеты бодхисаттвы". Не про культы, секты, Учителей или практику Шугдена.
*Прошу модератора удалить ВСЕ сообщения непосредственно не относящиеся к теме поста.*

----------


## Eternal Jew

Полностью согласен! 

Да и вообще, у меня к владельцам форума более глобальные предложение:

1) на нем необходимо удалить всё, что не относится или противоречит взглядам Новой Кадампы;
2) срочно опубликовать все призведения и наставления Геше Келсанга Гьяцо (ведь они не противоречат словам Будды, не так ли?!), а сам Геше - общепризнанный наставник Дхармы;
3) сам форум и сайт считать официальными ресурсами культа Дордже Шугдена.

Я думаю, что тогда большинство из "продвинутых" участников форума (ну, тех самых, которые пребывают в "едином вкусе") и которые тут так дружно ставили плюсики "за" и оглашали воздух жирным "бу-га-га", радостно поблагодарят владельцев "за несектарность".

----------

Dondhup (01.10.2010)

----------


## Нико

> В общем средством осуществления всего временного и непреходящего блага и счастья всех стремящихся к Свободе является именно Слово Победителя. Ведь только Будда избавлен от всевозможных ошибок при разъяснении того, что приемлемо и что неприемлемо....


Весьма назидательно. Только вот непонятно, при чём здесь ПРАВОСЛАВИЕ?

----------

Dondhup (01.10.2010)

----------


## Евгений Грейт

> Да не похоже. Есть хроники, фиксирующие начало культа (одну из них приводит Небеске-Войкович в своей книге, есть и другие упоминания). Там подробно описаны обстоятельства подчинения - настоящая битва, прям как во времена Падмасамбхавы.
> И, кстати, в свиту к нему тоже попадали самоубийцы-религиозные фанатики.
> Если кому охота подробностей - в Сети уже довольно много материалов на английском.


А можно ссылки? :Smilie:

----------


## Dondhup

> Спасибо и Вам на добром слове, у Вас все кто имеет позицию, отличающуюся от Вашей, практикуют гьялпо 
> Кого я оболгал, если эти слова относятся ко мне? В каком месте я это сделал? То, что большие ламы Гелуг (многих из которых я лично очень уважаю) практиковали ДШ до его запрета? Если это для Вас открытие и новость, то поздравляю  Или может для Вас новость, что Пабонка Ринпоче видел ДШ в чистых видениях? *Еще раз, где я кого-то оболгал?* 
> Экстремистами от Гелуг я назвал как раз последователей Новой Кадампы, если Вы не поняли. 
> P.S. это какими глазами нужно было прочесть мое сообщение, чтобы увидеть в нем "наезд на Гелуг"? 
> Всегда очень хорошо относился к Гелуг))))))


Это замечательно, не знаю заметили Вы или нет - но тон Вашего сообщения отличаеться от того что написано выше.
P.S. НК не от гелуг  :Smilie:

----------


## Dondhup

> Весьма назидательно. Только вот непонятно, при чём здесь ПРАВОСЛАВИЕ?


Правсолавние - 6 школа тибетского буддизма, разве не сышали?
Причем гелуг исключили - мы ж не ангелы, как тут справдливо написали  :Smilie:  вместо него теперь всеи люимый на БФ бон  :Smilie:  А может НК  :Smilie: 

Кстати гелуг действительно к ангелам никакого отношения не имеет, вот в Православии я слышал они есть  :Smilie: 
Кстити есть ли среди бонпо ангелы?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Правсолавние - 6 школа тибетского буддизма, разве не сышали?
> Причем гелуг исключили - мы ж не ангелы, как тут справдливо написали  вместо него теперь всеи люимый на БФ бон  А может НК 
> 
> Кстати гелуг действительно к ангелам никакого отношения не имеет, вот в Православии я слышал они есть 
> Кстити есть ли среди бонпо ангелы?


Андрей. Может для начала попытаетесь успокоиться? Вам вряд ли давали полномочия на воинственные действия по отношению к остальным. Вдобавок в уничижительной форме. Опять вот бон задеваете беспричинно (по другому не получается). Зачем? Сказать по сути стало нечего (впрочем в тематике про так любимый вами бон (если бы не любили его сильно и не задел по живому, то не стали бы наверное писать) вы не могли опровергнуть или доказать высказывания относительно прибежища в духах местности, кроме слухов)?

Успокойтесь.
Повторяю вопрос - так за кого это я должен был вступиться (вы написали - за нас)?

----------

Аким Иваныч (01.10.2010), Дондог (19.07.2016), Ринчен Намгьял (01.10.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

Олег, я спокоен как дохлый лев, сижу вот 1С -ку обновлю, и заодно на любимый(нелюбимый) форум пишу в перерывах  :Smilie: 
Я Вас люблю  :Smilie:  
Про духов попробую поискать - это было лет 10 назад , может сайта нет давно.

----------


## Ануруддха

Друзья, всем спасибо за обсуждение. Мое административно-(сектанское) видение таково, что учиться у тех кто кроме правильных учений, наставлений дает и не совсем правильные учения, наставления как-то не очень правильно. Посему ссылка на указанные тексты будут удалены ровно как и ссылка на сайт где указанные тексты находятся. Надеюсь на всеобщее понимание. Тема закрыта.

----------

Dondhup (01.10.2010), Eternal Jew (01.10.2010), Raudex (01.10.2010), Аким Иваныч (01.10.2010), Джигме (03.10.2010), Дэчен Намджрол (01.10.2010), Клим Самгин (01.10.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (01.10.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (01.10.2010), Сергей Хос (01.10.2010)

----------

